# Epic Nachfolger 2009



## randi (26. April 2008)

Hallo Epic und Specialized Fan`s.
Habe gehört das es nächstes Jahr Specialized ein neues Epic rausbringt.
Weiß nur dass es jetzt im Sommer den Händlern vorgestellt wird.
Bitte postet doch mal was Ihr wißt, und um einen anständigen Umgangston hier im thread, Danke.
Und steinigt mich nicht wenn schon was in einem Heftchen steht, weil lese ich nur selten.


----------



## Renato (26. April 2008)

Ich hab gehört von einem Bekannten das es in der September "Bike" drinstehen soll. Is ja nicht mehr lange.

Also September 2008 natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (26. April 2008)

Hallo Renato,

da sickert bestimmt die eine oder andere Info mit Bild durch ;-)))
Die 09 Epic`s werden Juni/Juli vorgestellt, wahrscheinlich wieder an in einem Hotel an irgendeinem See in Österrreich oder Schweiz???

Bekommen wir noch raus


----------



## pirat00 (26. April 2008)

gab es hier im forum nicht schon fotos von einem eventuellem epic nachfolger?
kann mich da irgendwie an was erinnern, zumindest sah das epic damals nicht so aus wie die jetzigen.


----------



## randi (30. April 2008)

pirat00 schrieb:


> gab es hier im forum nicht schon fotos von einem eventuellem epic nachfolger?
> kann mich da irgendwie an was erinnern, zumindest sah das epic damals nicht so aus wie die jetzigen.



Hallo Pirat,

ja da gab es mal Bilder von einem selbstgebauten Carbonrahmen mit Epic Schwinge, Dämpfer also kompletten Speci-Hinterbau. War aber nicht von Specialized sondern angeblich ein Eigenbau.
Denke das mehr wie 100mm Federweg für das EPIC und ein leichter Rahmen mit Dämpfer im Pflichtenheft stehen.  Vielleicht wird der Dämpfer auch nicht mehr an der linken Sitzstrebe sein, ist aber meine Spekulation.

Also jeder seinen Spezi-Händler mit Fragen löchern und wir setzen die Puzzelteile zusammen


----------



## pirat00 (30. April 2008)

randi schrieb:


> ja da gab es mal Bilder von einem selbstgebauten Carbonrahmen mit Epic Schwinge, Dämpfer also kompletten Speci-Hinterbau. War aber nicht von Specialized sondern angeblich ein Eigenbau.
> Denke das mehr wie 100mm Federweg für das EPIC und ein leichter Rahmen mit Dämpfer im Pflichtenheft stehen.  Vielleicht wird der Dämpfer auch nicht mehr an der linken Sitzstrebe sein, ist aber meine Spekulation.



hi,
das was du meinst war dieses bike war doch für eine schweizer rennfahrerin.
gab es nicht mal fotos im specialized-thread wo vermutet wurde das es sich um das neue epic handeln könnte.


----------



## randi (30. April 2008)

hi pirat,

genau das bike meine ich. Habe das Bild irgendwo auf der DASI, aber nicht mehr auf der Festplatte.

Wir sollten es doch schaffen schneller zu sein wie die Schmierblätter die von allem nichts wissen, aber so tun als ob


----------



## uphillking (30. April 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo Pirat,
> 
> ...Denke das mehr wie 100mm Federweg für das EPIC und...



Das wage ich stark zu bezweifeln. Damit würde es zur direkten internen Konkurenz des Stumpjumper! So dumm werden die Specialized-Bosse nicht sein.

Ich vermute eher das Gegenteil. Maximal 100mm. Oder wie das Scott Spark mit per Lenkerhebel umschaltbarem Federweg 80mm/110mm.
Auf jeden Fall wird das neue Epic wieder zur kompromislosen Rennmaschine. 

Wenn ich mal weiter spekulieren darf: 

Natürlich Carbonrahmen inkl. Carbonhinterbau (evtl noch eine Epic Comp-Version aus Alu fürs "Fussvolk").

Viergelenker Horst Link, mit Dämpfer im Rahmendreieck (!!!) weil gewichtsmäßig vorteilhaft. 

Gabel (100mm), Dämpfer und eine superleichte Kurbel sind Specialized-eigene Produkte (Stichwort Systemintegration, siehe Cannondale). 

Als "Krönung" gibts für die Topversion noch Carbonlaufräder und eine Specialized-eigene superleichte Discbrake mit 140er Carbonbremsscheiben.

Die Gewichtsspanne der Carbon-Epics reicht von 10,5kg bis 9,0kg je nach Ausstattung.


----------



## pirat00 (30. April 2008)

randi schrieb:


> hi pirat,
> 
> genau das bike meine ich. Habe das Bild irgendwo auf der DASI, aber nicht mehr auf der Festplatte.



du meinst das bike hier:


----------



## randi (1. Mai 2008)

pirat00 schrieb:


> du meinst das bike hier:



Super  genau von dem haben wir gesprochen.


----------



## randi (1. Mai 2008)

uphillking schrieb:


> Das wage ich stark zu bezweifeln. Damit würde es zur direkten internen Konkurenz des Stumpjumper! So dumm werden die Specialized-Bosse nicht sein.
> 
> Ich vermute eher das Gegenteil. Maximal 100mm. Oder wie das Scott Spark mit per Lenkerhebel umschaltbarem Federweg 80mm/110mm.
> Auf jeden Fall wird das neue Epic wieder zur kompromislosen Rennmaschine.
> ...



Hallo Uphillking,

ok überzeugt, 
ist meiner Meinung auch nicht schlüssig hinten 120-130mm Federweg einzubauen und vorne mit ner 100mm SID/RF MRD/Durin - Gabel zu fahren.
Aber ich denke einen Hebel werden die Speci-Jungs nicht einbauen sondern ein "BRAINSYSTEM". So ein Hebel mit Zug und .... wiegt auch um die 100g. Bei 100mm Federweg braucht man keinen Tractionmode oder so. Ist beim Spark auch überflüssig, macht nur im Genius MC Sinn. 

Freue mich schon auf das neue EPIC, hoffentlich ohne verbogene Carbonrohre wie beim Stumpi. Denke auch dass  sich der Dämpfer nicht mehr an der Sitzstrebe befinded, aus Gewichts- und Assymetriegründen.
Die Specialized Kurbel mit großem Tretlager ist ja auch überfällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Yoda (1. Mai 2008)

ich hoffe und glaube das der Hinterbau nicht verändert wird. 
Damit würde sich Spezi nur selber in Knie schießen.
Durch den Dämpfer an der seite kann man diesen zum ersten mit sehr wenig druck betreiben. Stichwort 1:1 übersetzung.
Zweitens kann man durch die Dämpfer position zwei flaschenhalter verbauen.
Bei einem CC / Marathon bike ist das sau wichtig und meiner meinung nach eins der wichtigsten kaufargumente.
Und zum dritten lässt es sich ziemlich gut tragen weil man schön durch den rahmen greifen kann. Spätestens wenn man mal TAC fährt auch sehr wichtig.
Ich glaube das der Rahmen überarbeitet wird und am ende so im Scott Spark/ Simplon Stomp gewichtsbereich liegen wird. Sonnst wäre er nicht mehr konkurenz fähig. Ne eigene gabel kommt bestimmt auch. Eigene laufräder auch. Ob sie aus Carbon sind kann ich nicht sagen. Glaube ich aber eher nicht. Ne kurbel könnte auch sein. Sind im RR sektor ja schon mit dabei.
An ne bremse glaube ich mal garnicht. Wie kommst du da drauf? Im momment deutet also auf jeden fall noch nichts drauf hin.


----------



## x-rossi (1. Mai 2008)

uphillking schrieb:


> Viergelenker Horst Link, mit Dämpfer im Rahmendreieck (!!!) weil gewichtsmäßig vorteilhaft.



das wär dann kein epic mehr


----------



## Fullyrocker (1. Mai 2008)

Also ich werfe schon seit Januar regelmäßig Google an um zu sehen ob es schon was neues zum Epic 2009 gibt. Aber außer diesen beiden Threads und der Webseite habe ich keine Infos gefunden. Bei Infos handelt es aber auch nur um Spekulationen (es ist nichts verwertbares dabei):
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=380972
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4181801
http://www.slowtwitch.com/Interview/XTERRA_maven_Conrad_Stoltz_189.html

Es gibt natürlich die Diskussionen über die Änderung des Rahmendesigns,  aber persönlich glaube ich auch nicht das die Dämpferposition geändert wird. 
Ich möchte mir unbedingt ein Epic kaufen und mit ein Grund dafür ist genau das aktuelle Design, da ich finde das das Bike:
a) Noch eher wie ein echtes Bike (ein Hardtail) aussieht und
b) Zwei Flaschenhalter Platz haben

Allerdings ist das aktuelle Modell im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz aber zu schwer. Daher warte ich nun sehr gespannt auf die Vorstellung der 2009er Modells. Falls das Design prinzipiell beibehalten wird, werde ich mir vsl. das neue Modell kaufen. Ansonsten versuche ich warscheinlich noch ein Auslaufmodell 2008 zu bekommen.

Ich frage mich ob die neuen Specialized eigenen Gabeln (wie beim Stumpjumper 2008) Gewicht gegenüber den FOX Standardmodellen sparen?

Mein Ziel ist ein Race- Marathonfully mit Alurahmen und um die 10,5 kg. 
Persönlich wäre es mir egal ob hinten 80mm oder 100mm Federweg sind. Vorne sollten es schon 100mm sein aber hinten braucht man es bei einem Racefully m.E. nicht zu übertreiben.


----------



## pirat00 (2. Mai 2008)

Was ist das eigentlich für ein epic?





seit wann ist denn beim aktuellen epic der verstärkungsbereich zwischen oberrohr und sitzrohr offen?


----------



## Fullyrocker (2. Mai 2008)

Interessanter Punkt. Der offene Bereich (das Dreieck) sieht auf jeden Fall auch größer aus als bei den aktuellen Alu-Modellen.
Außerdem, hatte nicht oben jemand was von einer Specialized Kurbel gesagt? Auf dem Bild ist jedenfalls eine dran.


----------



## randi (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

na da geht da doch was  
Mir ist nicht bewußt ein Epic mit einer so großen Öffnung zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr je gesehen zu haben, vielleicht täuscht ja das Bild  

OK Markenzeichen beim Epic ist natürlich der Dämpfer an der Strebe. Aber genau diese Konstruktion erfordert etwas mehr Material weil die Kräfte doch einseitig auf die Wippe und Kettenstrebe wirken. In die Kettenstrebe fließen auch noch die Bremskräfte ein. Desdewegen ist bei den aktuellen Modellen so viel Material an dem linken Sitz-Kettenstrebenbereich   und dadurch auch sehr schwer.
Da ist dann ein bischen Ingenieurskunst gefragt.

OK Also halten wir für 2009 fest:
Racefully mit 100mm hinten
Dämpfer an der Sitzstrebe
zwei Flaschenhalter
Gewicht  > 1.900g mit Dämpfer
Specialized Kurbel 
Specialized Gabel
evtl.
Specialized Gabel mit Steckachse 15mm oder Specialized SI
Steuerrohr mit 1,5" 
Tretlager oversize Specialized SI
Specialized Laufräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (2. Mai 2008)

der mään da oben sieht nicht gerade klein aus hinter den 26"-rädern. beim rahmen kann man also ruhig von rahmengröße XL ausgehen.


----------



## randi (2. Mai 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> der mään da oben sieht nicht gerade klein aus hinter den 26"-rädern. beim rahmen kann man also ruhig von rahmengröße XL ausgehen.




sag ich doch: vielleicht täuscht ja das Bild 
Wenn ich mir den Abstand zwischen Oberrohr/Steuerrohr/Unterrohr ansehe ist das ein XL Rahmen.


----------



## pirat00 (2. Mai 2008)

hat denn jemand ein epic in xl? der kann dann ja sagen ob es bei seinem rahmen auch so ist... bei dem normalen l-rahmen ist es ja nicht so.
daher wäre es interessant wenn das jemand bestätigen könnte der ein epic in xl hat!


----------



## uphillking (2. Mai 2008)

Das ist, glaub ich, ein "stinknormaler" XL Carbonrahmen

Hier mal ein Alu-XL:


----------



## Meister Yoda (2. Mai 2008)

randi schrieb:


> OK Also halten wir für 2009 fest:
> Racefully mit 100mm hinten
> Dämpfer an der Sitzstrebe
> zwei Flaschenhalter
> ...



Unterschrieben und zum bau freigegeben.


----------



## Matze. (2. Mai 2008)

> mit Dämpfer im Rahmendreieck (!!!) weil gewichtsmäßig vorteilhaft.




Was soll daran vorteilhaft sein  der Gewichtsunterschied liegt doch höchstens im Promillebereich.




> Unterschrieben und zum bau freigegeben.




Volle Zustimmung


----------



## x-rossi (3. Mai 2008)

uphillking schrieb:


> Das ist, glaub ich, ein "stinknormaler" XL Carbonrahmen
> 
> Hier mal ein Alu-XL:


egal welcher marke, aber ein rahmen in XL sieht immer ein wenig unbeholfen aus


----------



## randi (3. Mai 2008)

Meister Yoda schrieb:


> Unterschrieben und zum bau freigegeben.



OK, dann schmeiß ich schon mal die CNC Fräse und den Temperofen an


----------



## Robert (3. Mai 2008)

mal ne doofe frage für nicht epic fahrer

wie würdet ihr das ansprechen vom epic hinterbau beschreiben??

erster schlag kommt voll danach ist der dämpfer offen oder wie funst das???

danke

ciao robert


----------



## randi (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo Robert,

habe mein Epic vor zwei Jahren verkauft. Der erste Schlag kommt nicht voll, sondern ich würde es den ersten Schlag als verzögert und nur halb gedämpft bezeichen, dann arbeitet es wie jedes Fully. Bergab merkt man keinen Unterschied zu einem anderen Fully, bergauf schon  .
Für langsame Fahrer ist es eher ungeeignet, weil spricht das brain bergauf an wippt es wie jedes andere Fully auch. Für Racer ist es top, wenn ein Schnitt jenseits der 20kmh gefahren wird arbeitet es super, kriecht man den Berg hoch wippt es ein wenig, außer auf Asphalt dann ist es wie ein hardtail. Entweder man liebt oder haßt es. Ist kein Fully und kein Hardtail ist ein Racetail.

Das ist meine Meinung, bitte Eure Meinungen wenn ich daneben liege.
Zur Zeit fahre ich Genius MC, davor bin ich das RC und davor ein Epic gefahren. Mein zukünftiges Racebike wird wohl ein EPIC werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (3. Mai 2008)

Matze. schrieb:


> Was soll daran vorteilhaft sein  der Gewichtsunterschied liegt doch höchstens im Promillebereich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allein am Dämpfer ließen sich über 150 Gramm einsparen (DTswiss baut schließlich schon Dämpfer die gerade mal noch 160gr wiegen). Am Rahmen/Hinterbau auch nochmal geschätzte 50-100gr weil man so alles viel "schlanker" und in Carbon bauen könnte. Das bisherige "Brain" wird auch anders aussehen. Dieser olle Brain-"Aufsatz" verschwindet. Nicht umsonst hat sich Specialized die Terralogic-Technik vom Gabelhersteller Fox patentrechtlich gesichert. 

Das neue Epic sehe ich zukünftig in direkter Konkurenz zum Cannondale Scalpel. Und in die Richtung wirds einsatz- und gewichtstechnisch wohl auch gehen müssen. Ein reines hightech Racefully eben. Wer mehr Federweg/Komfort braucht kann ja schließlich zum Stumpjumper greifen. Dewegen auch max 100mm Federweg am Heck. 

Fakt ist dass das jetzige Epic bei seiner Präsentation 2003 ein richtiger Paukenschlag war. Ein immenser Imagegewinn für die Firma Specialized. 
Deswegen wird es Zeit ein komplett NEUES Epic zu bringen. Nicht nochmal ein modifiziertes wie all die Jahre bisher. Eine derart innovative Firma wie Specialized MUSS ein komplett neu designtes Epic bringen. Es wird ganz anders aussehen. Da bin ich mir 100% sicher!
Auch wenns rein funktionell vielleicht gar nicht nötig wäre.


----------



## Matze. (4. Mai 2008)

> Allein am Dämpfer ließen sich über 150 Gramm einsparen (DTswiss baut schließlich schon Dämpfer die gerade mal noch 160gr wiegen). Am Rahmen/Hinterbau auch nochmal geschätzte 50-100gr weil man so alles viel "schlanker" und in Carbon bauen könnte.




Meine Aussage bezog sich auch auf die Gewichtsverteilung, da wird immer so getan, als ob der Dämpfer weit unten in der Mitte einen unglaublichen Handlingvorteil bringen würde . Aber das stimmt halt nicht, im Verhältnis zur Gesamtgewichtsverteiling ist die Position des Dämpfers völlig unwichtig. Ein um 10mm niedrigeres Tretlager bringt da schon viel mehr.



> Fakt ist dass das jetzige Epic bei seiner Präsentation 2003 ein richtiger Paukenschlag war. Ein immenser Imagegewinn für die Firma Specialized.



Das kann man mit Fug und Recht behaupten.



> Deswegen wird es Zeit ein komplett NEUES Epic zu bringen. Nicht nochmal ein modifiziertes wie all die Jahre bisher. Eine derart innovative Firma wie Specialized MUSS ein komplett neu designtes Epic bringen. Es wird ganz anders aussehen. Da bin ich mir 100% sicher!
> Auch wenns rein funktionell vielleicht gar nicht nötig wäre.



Das ist gut möglich, ich fände es allerdings schade, das tolle Rahmendesign einfach so wieder aufzugeben . 
Für mich (kein Racer) wäre auch ein Epic mit 125mm FW hinten, und dem aktuellen Design ein Traum


----------



## Supersmart#1 (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Bin neu hier und dache ich schließ mich mal der Diskussion an. Fahre selbst ein Epic 2008 und hab hier von das Bild mit der Sportskanone und dem etwas sonderbaren Epic gestossen. Ich denke dieser Link könnte euch interessieren... 
 http://www.slowtwitch.com/Interview/XTERRA_maven_Conrad_Stoltz_189.html[/URL]

Der typ hat ja schon nen netten Fuhrpark... 
Anscheinend ists doch das 2009er, zumindest siehts mir nich wie ein 2006er aus.


----------



## Dirkinho (5. Mai 2008)

Moinsen,

ich denke, daß Epic wird so aussehen wie in diesem Thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=380972


Ich bin mir zu 99% sicher, es am Gardasee am Wochenende gesehen zu haben. Ich war am Specialized Stand und habe nette Gespräche geführt und natürlich gefragt, ob ein Prototyp besteht und am Lago rumfährt. Das wurde zwar verneint, bin mir trotzdem sicher. Der Rahemen sah aus wie ein Stumpi, allerdings weniger organisch von der Rahmenform und ohne Dreieck an der Sitzstrebe, Dämpfer im Dreieck! Echt  

Bin dann noch das S-Works Stumpi gefahren. Hammergeil. Überlege nun, mein EPIC zu verticken. Hätte ich doch nicht getestet  

Weiterhin hat man mir verraten, daß es wohl ab September Bikes mit verstellbarer Gabel ala Talas geben wird, denke aber nicht für das Epic, ehr fürs Stumpi und Enduro.

Frohes Warten und Spekulieren,

Dirkinho


----------



## Fullyrocker (5. Mai 2008)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich denke, daß Epic wird so aussehen wie in diesem Thread:
> 
> ...



Also wenn die den Dämpfer so positionieren ist es aus mit meinem Epic Traum. Dann besorg ich mir ein Spark, ein Element oder ein Scalpel. 
Persönlich finde ich dieses Fully Design ästhetisch gesehen häßlich. Vor allem für ein Racefully sieht das so gar nicht nach Vortrieb aus.

Ich denke auch nicht das Specialized ein Epic rausbringen wird, dass wie ein Stumpjumper mit weniger Federweg aussieht. 
Würde ich zumindest Marketing technisch nicht verstehen. Wo ist dann das reine Race-Fully in der Specialized Palette? Oder basieren dann alle Bikes auf dem Stumpjumper?


----------



## KonaMooseman (5. Mai 2008)

Fullyrocker schrieb:


> Also wenn die den Dämpfer so positionieren ist es aus mit meinem Epic Traum. Dann besorg ich mir ein Spark, ein Element oder ein Scalpel.
> Persönlich finde ich dieses Fully Design ästhetisch gesehen häßlich. Vor allem für ein Racefully sieht das so gar nicht nach Vortrieb aus.
> 
> Ich denke auch nicht das Specialized ein Epic rausbringen wird, dass wie ein Stumpjumper mit weniger Federweg aussieht.
> Würde ich zumindest Marketing technisch nicht verstehen. Wo ist dann das reine Race-Fully in der Specialized Palette? Oder basieren dann alle Bikes auf dem Stumpjumper?




genau


----------



## dubbel (5. Mai 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> das wär dann kein epic mehr



stumjumper und enduro haben ja auch dran glauben müssen.


----------



## Lateralus (5. Mai 2008)

Hoffentlich gibts dann von Speci endlich mal die BB30-Lager. Dann kann man (wenn die Speci-Kurbel so hässlich wird, wie man auf Bildern beim Sauser sehen kann!) die absolut genialen Cannondale-SI-Kurbeln nutzen 



dubbel schrieb:


> stumjumper und enduro haben ja auch dran glauben müssen.


Kann den neuen Formen auch nicht viel abgewinnen


----------



## randi (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

bitte keinen Einheitsbrei mit stehendem Dämpfer vorm Sitzrohr :kotz: 
oder Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr, macht und kann fast jeder.
Und dann die Hängebauchunterrohre  schrecklich, übrigens sind gerade Rohre leichter.

BB30 Tretlager  
1 1/8" / 1,5" Steuerrohr  

Dämpfer an der Sitzstrebe oder liegend im Sitzrohr  

Bald wissen wir mehr, hoffe ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (5. Mai 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> stumjumper und enduro haben ja auch dran glauben müssen.


ich war 10 jahre nicht mehr ins geschehen involviert und bin jetzt fast ein bisschen traurig. früher war doch irgendwie alles besser


----------



## Scalpel3000 (5. Mai 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibts dann von Speci endlich mal die BB30-Lager. Dann kann man (wenn die Speci-Kurbel so hässlich wird, wie man auf Bildern beim Sauser sehen kann!) die absolut genialen Cannondale-SI-Kurbeln nutzen
> 
> 
> Kann den neuen Formen auch nicht viel abgewinnen



Hallo, da du beim CD nur 3 verschiedene Wellenlängen bekommst wird Specialized schon eine neue / andere länge einsetzten, da bin ich mir fast sicher..!

Wenn's passt wäre schön, aber ich glaube nicht.


----------



## randi (6. Mai 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Hallo, da du beim CD nur 3 verschiedene Wellenlängen bekommst wird Specialized schon eine neue / andere länge einsetzten, da bin ich mir fast sicher..!
> 
> Wenn's passt wäre schön, aber ich glaube nicht.



Denke ich auch, schöne neue inkompatible Bike-Welt  
früher hat jede Bremse (Cantisockel) und jede Gabel 1" gepaßt, Lenker und Vorbauten waren gleich, Sattelstützen fast alle 27,2mm, keine Steckachsen mit verschiedenen Systemen.....war das langweilig und einfach zu durchblicken  
Finde den Fortschritt toll, manche Lösungen dienen nur dem  mußte bei mir kaufen.

Ok back to Epic 2009


----------



## E36/8 (7. Mai 2008)

Ich schiele für 09/10 ebenfalls auf ein EPIC und denke/hoffe das sich, abgesehen vom Einbau einer Specialized eigenen Gabel, nicht viel tut. Dein Einwand mit dem DT-Dämpfer kann mag ja richtig sein, nur denk ich nicht das ne Firma die mittlerweile sogar eigene Federgabeln bastelt so einen Dämpfer Einbaut. Für mich ist EPIC einfach mit BRAIN gleichzusetzen.
Rahmenform ist schön und falls ebenfalls dies 0815 wippe verbaut wird steig ich auf ne andre Marke um. 
Finds gut das sie die Carbonräder bisher nicht am Limit konstruiert haben und hoffe das sie das beibehalten. 95% der Fahrer müssten Gewichtsmäßig erstmal an sich arbeiten bevor +-150g am Rahmen über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden würden. Da hab ich als "normal-sportler" lieber die Gewissheit das der Hobel auch mal gröberes wegsteckt.


----------



## randi (8. Mai 2008)

Specialized wird einen eigenen leichten (leichteren) Dämpfer fertigen lassen und verbauen. Wird das Design 0815 wie bei fast allen anderen Herstellern gibt es wahrscheinlich kein 09er Epic.


----------



## Dirkinho (8. Mai 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Specialized wird einen eigenen leichten (leichteren) Dämpfer fertigen lassen und verbauen. Wird das Design 0815 wie bei fast allen anderen Herstellern gibt es wahrscheinlich kein 09er Epic.



Kein Epic? Woher nimmst Du Deine Vermutung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (10. Mai 2008)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Kein Epic? Woher nimmst Du Deine Vermutung?



Sorry, 

habe mich falsch ausgedrückt, "es gibt kein Epic" meinte damit dass es dann für mich kein Epic gibt. Wenn es nix aussieht kaufe ich keins.


----------



## randi (14. Mai 2008)

Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Dass noch keine Info durchgesickert ist ob und wie das neue EPIC² aussieht  
Haltet weiter die Augen offen.


----------



## Aero one (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen

In der aktuellen Infozeitschrift 08 vom Swisspowercup ist ein Interwiev mit Christoph Sauser abgedruckt. Laut Aussage von Christoph Sauser wird er ab Monat Juni 2008 mit dem neuen Specialized-Fully im Renneinsatz stehen. 
Er hofft, dass sein Racebike die 8.5 kg Marke knackt.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## uphillking (15. Mai 2008)

Dem ersten der hier ein brauchbares Bild des neuen Epic postet spendier ich ne Kiste Bier !

In der Hoffnung das Specialized beim Epic den Trend zum Cruiserlook des Rahmens wie beim neuen Stumpi oder Enduro NICHT fortsetzt.
Dann steht das Epic 2009 ganz oben auf meiner Liste "Neues Bikeprojekt - Fully sub 10kg". Dicht gefolgt vom Cannondale Scalpel 2008.


----------



## Fullyrocker (16. Mai 2008)

uphillking schrieb:


> Dem ersten der hier ein brauchbares Bild des neuen Epic postet spendier ich ne Kiste Bier !
> 
> In der Hoffnung das Specialized beim Epic den Trend zum Cruiserlook des Rahmens wie beim neuen Stumpi oder Enduro NICHT fortsetzt.
> Dann steht das Epic 2009 ganz oben auf meiner Liste "Neues Bikeprojekt - Fully sub 10kg". Dicht gefolgt vom Cannondale Scalpel 2008.



Und von mir gibts den teller nudeln dazu!


----------



## randi (16. Mai 2008)

uphillking schrieb:


> In der Hoffnung das Specialized beim Epic den Trend zum Cruiserlook des Rahmens wie beim neuen Stumpi oder Enduro NICHT fortsetzt.
> Dann steht das Epic 2009 ganz oben auf meiner Liste "Neues Bikeprojekt - Fully sub 10kg".[/QUOT
> 
> So werde ich das auch Handhaben.


----------



## Dirkinho (23. Mai 2008)

Moin,

hier ne neue Vision aus dem US Forum. Der gefürchtete Einheitsbrei  mit Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr.

Da gefällt mir die Version mit dem stehenden Dämpfer besser. Und ich lege meine Hand dafür ins Feuer, das Bike in Arco während des Festivals in Riva gesehen zu haben, in rot. Allerdings hat Specialized am Stand natürlich dementiert.

Grüße,

Dirkinho


----------



## rarofu66 (26. Mai 2008)

Hauptsache das neue epic hat nicht mehr diese einseitige Wackelmechanik!
Dem alten epic würde ich auf jeden Fall ein HT vorziehen! Kauft Euch lieber das aktuelle Stumpy, es ist das beste Fully aller Zeiten. OK die Optik ist für manche ein bischen gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber die fahreigenschaften sind durch nichts zu ersetzen. Der Stumpy ist ein Jahrhundertbike wozu auch Glück und ein Händchen gehört, glaube nicht das Specialized zweimal hintereinander soviel Glück hat. Also Fingerweg von diesem Epic, es ist ein Schotterweg-Fully


----------



## dubbel (26. Mai 2008)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> hier ne neue Vision aus dem US Forum. Der gefürchtete Einheitsbrei mit Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr.


aber dir ist schon klar, dass das mit specialized nichts zu tun hat?
der "designer" vald ist ganz normaler forums-fuzzi und stelle sich vor, was so sein könnte...

genau so gut könnte ich mir nen rahmen aus den finger saugen und hier posten, das wär ungefähr genau so realistisch (wenn auch evtl. deutlich ästhetischer..).


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. Mai 2008)

Oh ja, mach mal! Das taucht dann bestimmt in 'nem Amiforum auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (26. Mai 2008)

lieber nicht.  
das einzige, was man - ausserhalb von mtbr - zu sehen kriegt, ist ja dieses sogenannte preview-rendering des 2009er boliden: 





wobei da ja nicht ausdrücklich von einem epic die rede ist, und zwei kommentierte details sind ja durchge-ixt...


----------



## rarofu66 (26. Mai 2008)

Das 2009 sieht ja richtig ******** aus. Das 2008 gefällt mir, aber es fährt sich ********!!

Mein schwarzes Stumpy Pro 2009 ist das geilste bike der Welt!!!!!






dubbel schrieb:


> lieber nicht.
> das einzige, was man - ausserhalb von mtbr - zu sehen kriegt, ist ja dieses sogenannte preview-rendering des 2009er boliden:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Meister Yoda (26. Mai 2008)

rarofu66 schrieb:


> Das 2009 sieht ja richtig ******** aus. Das 2008 gefällt mir, aber es fährt sich ********!!
> 
> Mein schwarzes Stumpy Pro 2009 ist das geilste bike der Welt!!!!!



Du bist einfach kein Racer.


----------



## thory (26. Mai 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> ... ist ja dieses sogenannte preview-rendering des 2009er boliden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oder so:


----------



## Dirkinho (26. Mai 2008)

rarofu66 schrieb:


> Hauptsache das neue epic hat nicht mehr diese einseitige Wackelmechanik!
> Dem alten epic würde ich auf jeden Fall ein HT vorziehen! Kauft Euch lieber das aktuelle Stumpy, es ist das beste Fully aller Zeiten. OK die Optik ist für manche ein bischen gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber die fahreigenschaften sind durch nichts zu ersetzen. Der Stumpy ist ein Jahrhundertbike wozu auch Glück und ein Händchen gehört, glaube nicht das Specialized zweimal hintereinander soviel Glück hat. Also Fingerweg von diesem Epic, es ist ein Schotterweg-Fully




Schotterweg Fully wuerde ich es nicht nennen. Ich komme mit den 100 mm Federweg am Gardasee auch auf harten Trail super zurecht. Brain auf soft und es fluppt tadellos!


----------



## Dirkinho (26. Mai 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> aber dir ist schon klar, dass das mit specialized nichts zu tun hat?
> der "designer" vald ist ganz normaler forums-fuzzi und stelle sich vor, was so sein könnte...
> 
> genau so gut könnte ich mir nen rahmen aus den finger saugen und hier posten, das wär ungefähr genau so realistisch (wenn auch evtl. deutlich ästhetischer..).



Ist mir schon klar, dass sich da einer ausserhalb von Specialized gekonnt kreativ ausgelassen hat und wenn doch Angestellter bei Speci so waere er spaetestens mit Erscheinen der Zeichnung gefeuert . Man muss aber zugeben, dass seine Visionen vermutlich gar nicht so weit weg von der bald erscheinenden 2009er Version liegen koennten 

Die Version, die Du gepostet hast wird hoffentlich nie Marktreife erlangen. Irgendwie 08\15


----------



## privilegia (26. Mai 2008)

Lass doch den armen rarofu66 in Ruhe seine Runden ziehen! Hauptsache Specialized!
Ich fahre Epic aus Überzeugung und bin der Meinung, das es das Bike ist, was auf meine Bedürfnisse abgestimmt werden kann.

Bitte laßt diese Hässlichkeit nie Wirklichkeit werden! Das hat nichts mehr der Eigenständigkeit eines Epic-Race-Fullys zu tun! Falls es doch so kommen sollte bin ich froh noch ein richtiges Epic zu fahren.


----------



## olli99 (26. Mai 2008)

Ich findes das jetzige Specialized Epic auch sehr gut. Auch die Möglichkeit für 2 Flaschenhalter ist ja mittlerweile eine Seltenheit. Durch das Design mit dem seitlichen Dämpfer hebt es sich auch aus dem Einheitsbrei der anderen Fullys hervor. Ich fände es wirklich schade, wenn sie das Konzept ändern würden.

Olli


----------



## x-rossi (27. Mai 2008)

rarofu66 schrieb:


> Hauptsache das neue epic hat nicht mehr diese einseitige Wackelmechanik!


wo wackelt da was? fährst du ein epic?

-

das epic ist halt kein reinrassiges cc-bike und möchte es auch gar nicht sein. für cc kanns auch ein hardtail tun, und krass ist eigentlich auch die tatsache, dass platt/sahm alle etappenrennen auf hardtails gewinnen.

was also stimmt mit uns nicht?

-

nach nun beinahe 3 jahren mit meinem treuen epic darf ich sagen, dass ich den kauf bis heute nicht bereut habe. zum glück fahre ich noch die terralogic-gabel zum brain-dämpfer, anders macht(e) das epic - baujahr 2005 - keinen sinn. in willingen werde ich mal ein aktuelles epic testen. da sperrt ja nix mehr in der gabel, das muss ich mal erfahren.

-

ein epic kann prinzipiell nur so aussehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









wenn ich jetzt das 05er epic für ein persönliches fazit heranziehen müsste, würde ich bekennen: JA! ICH WÜRDE ES ERSETZEN. aber nur durch ein 9 kg epic. und das diente dann lediglich dem reinen status zwecks ego-politur.

denn die elite zeigt es uns ja rennen für rennen: nur die har(d)ten kommen in den garten. deswegen bin ich auch schon stark am überlegen, ein hardtail für schnelle touren und ein all-mountain für gemütliche touren zu kaufen.

ein s-works epic würde ich geschenkt aber trotzdem jederzeit gerne annehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rarofu66 (27. Mai 2008)

Ich und mein Kumpel sind letztes Jahr beide ein Epic Comp in silber gefahren. Haben es aber nach einem Winter und nachfolgender Rennradsaison gleich wieder verkauft. Das Epic kannst Du gegen den neuen Stumpjumper voll vergessen. Das sagt übrigens auch Sausser höchstpersöhnlich. Duch den einseitigen Dampfer wird auch die Mechanik immer ein bischen einseitig geschehrt. Nee Ne!!



privilegia schrieb:


> Lass doch den armen rarofu66 in Ruhe seine Runden ziehen! Hauptsache Specialized!
> Ich fahre Epic aus Überzeugung und bin der Meinung, das es das Bike ist, was auf meine Bedürfnisse abgestimmt werden kann.
> 
> Bitte laßt diese Hässlichkeit nie Wirklichkeit werden! Das hat nichts mehr der Eigenständigkeit eines Epic-Race-Fullys zu tun! Falls es doch so kommen sollte bin ich froh noch ein richtiges Epic zu fahren.


----------



## Meister Yoda (27. Mai 2008)

Deshalb ist er auch auf dem Epic Marathon Weltmeister geworden und fährt eins der leichtesten epics der welt.
Natürlich ist des Stumpjuper auch ein gutes bike. Es hat aber halt einen vollkommen anderen einsatz bereich. 
Und deine aussage das du dir nach einem jahr epic ein stumpjumper gekauft hast kann eigentlich nur zwei gründe haben. Erstens es hat nicht zu deinem einsatzbereich gepasst oder zweitens: Du bist einfach kein Racer.
Das was du da von belastung erzählst stimmt zwar aber das ist absolut nicht schlimm. Und vorallendingen stehen die angeblichn nachteile in keinem verhältniss zu den vorteilen die diese konstruktion bietet.
Ach ja. Sauser ist das Epic auch in Offenburg gefahren...


----------



## Dirkinho (27. Mai 2008)

rarofu66 schrieb:


> Ich und mein Kumpel sind letztes Jahr beide ein Epic Comp in silber gefahren. Haben es aber nach einem Winter und nachfolgender Rennradsaison gleich wieder verkauft. Das Epic kannst Du gegen den neuen Stumpjumper voll vergessen. Das sagt übrigens auch Sausser höchstpersöhnlich. Duch den einseitigen Dampfer wird auch die Mechanik immer ein bischen einseitig geschehrt. Nee Ne!!



Sauser fuhr das Stumpi als es neu war aus Marketinggründen. Jetzt halt wieder Epic, weil es halt ein Racebike ist, das Stumpi definitiv nicht, da kannst DU es vergessen. Ist halt ne Tourenschüssel


----------



## Marcusbike72 (27. Mai 2008)

Muss schon sagen, wenn ich mir hier so die Berichte über das Epic 2009 und vergleiche zu anderen Modellen liest, z.b. Stumpi....da kann man ja nur den Kopf schütteln ....
Eine Person trägt da schon gut bei ...
Nun rarofu66... zu erst mal Sauser wird nicht mit drei S geschrieben (Sausser)  
und zu der Aussage Sauser, der  gesagt haben soll der Stumpi gefällt im besser oder es sei das besser Bike.. .... Hab den Bericht in ner Namhafter Zeitung gelesen... und kann dazu nur eins sagen... !!! Richtig lesen !!! Ich bin drei Jahre selber ein Epic S-Works gefahren und auch letztes Jahr ein S-Works Stumpi HT und auch paar mal ein Stumpi 2008. Und da kann ich auch nur das eine sagen, alle drei Räder haben ihre Berechtigung... aber man sollte wissen was man sucht ... denn alle drei Räder haben Unterschiedliche Charakteren...wo bei man sollte auch nicht aus den Augen verlieren das Epic gibt es schon paar Jahre und der Stumpi ist neu !!!! Warten wir mal ab wenn der Epic Nachfolger auf dem Markt ist...kann mir nicht vorstellen das dieser schlechter ist wie das Aktuelle...ab Juni wissen wir mehr was die Optik angeht...nur noch eins ...  es wird bestimmt nicht so ein halbes Merida und Stumpi..


----------



## rarofu66 (28. Mai 2008)

Ich bleib dabei, da ich vom Rennrad komme ist mir Speed das aller heiligste. Das Stumpy ist in allen Bereichen schneller (bergauf, bergab und darüber hinaus in extremem Gelände einsetzbar. Seit unser Specialized Team in Offenburg die Gelegenheit hatte Sausser selbst zu sprechen wissen wir das der Artikel kein Marketing war. Er wird jetzt mit ss geschrieben von sau(ss)en )



Marcusbike72 schrieb:


> Muss schon sagen, wenn ich mir hier so die Berichte über das Epic 2009 und vergleiche zu anderen Modellen liest, z.b. Stumpi....da kann man ja nur den Kopf schütteln ....
> Eine Person trägt da schon gut bei ...
> Nun rarofu66... zu erst mal Sauser wird nicht mit drei S geschrieben (Sausser)
> und zu der Aussage Sauser, der  gesagt haben soll der Stumpi gefällt im besser oder es sei das besser Bike.. .... Hab den Bericht in ner Namhafter Zeitung gelesen... und kann dazu nur eins sagen... !!! Richtig lesen !!! Ich bin drei Jahre selber ein Epic S-Works gefahren und auch letztes Jahr ein S-Works Stumpi HT und auch paar mal ein Stumpi 2008. Und da kann ich auch nur das eine sagen, alle drei Räder haben ihre Berechtigung... aber man sollte wissen was man sucht ... denn alle drei Räder haben Unterschiedliche Charakteren...wo bei man sollte auch nicht aus den Augen verlieren das Epic gibt es schon paar Jahre und der Stumpi ist neu !!!! Warten wir mal ab wenn der Epic Nachfolger auf dem Markt ist...kann mir nicht vorstellen das dieser schlechter ist wie das Aktuelle...ab Juni wissen wir mehr was die Optik angeht...nur noch eins ...  es wird bestimmt nicht so ein halbes Merida und Stumpi..


----------



## Dirkinho (28. Mai 2008)

rarofu66 schrieb:


> Ich bleib dabei, da ich vom Rennrad komme ist mir Speed das aller heiligste. Das Stumpy ist in allen Bereichen schneller (bergauf, bergab und darüber hinaus in extremem Gelände einsetzbar. Seit unser Specialized Team in Offenburg die Gelegenheit hatte Sausser selbst zu sprechen wissen wir das der Artikel kein Marketing war. Er wird jetzt mit ss geschrieben von sau(ss)en )



Bergauf und in der Ebene halte ich das für unwahrscheinlich, schon aufgrund des höheren Gewichtes, bergab meinetwegen, allerdings bestehen die meisten Rennparcours ehr aus Anstiegen oder mehr oder weniger ebenen Trails.

Aber hauptsache, Du bist happy damit. Ich bin das S-Works am Garadsee gefahren und fand es auch nett, am ist halt nur nicht ganz so sportlich unterwegs. Jeder wie es ihm beliebt. Man kann nicht alle Fahrer über einen Kamm scheren. Einigen wir uns darauf, daß beide Bikes ihre Vorzüge haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privilegia (29. Mai 2008)

Er wird nach wie vor mit nur einem S geschrieben! Im mittleren Teil des Nachnamens!

http://www.sauserwind.com/index.asp


----------



## zauberer# (29. Mai 2008)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Bergauf und in der Ebene halte ich das für unwahrscheinlich, schon aufgrund des höheren Gewichtes, ....



das kannst vernachlässigen.

selbst mein *Alu*-Stumpi FSR 2008 hat in der Marathon-Raceausstattung knapp unter 10kg. 
Nur die etwas flachere, gestrecktere Sitzposition des Epic wird sich im CC auswirken, bei Marathons je länger und schwerer die Strecke umso weniger


----------



## rarofu66 (29. Mai 2008)

Das Stumpjumper ist durch sein geniales Fahrwerk deutlich schneller. Das will zwar aus der Epic-Front niemand hören, aber es ist so! Habe bei meinem Stumpy trotz zwei Spacer und nach oben gestellten Vorbau 12cm Sattelüberhöhung. Wenn ich alles runter baue, kannst Du mir ne Wasserwaage auf den Buckel legen. Ein Stumpjumper mit Propedal Einstellung, sonst brauchst Du nichts mehr! Das aktuelle Stumpy hat ein sagenhaft langes (effektives) Oberrohr, das heist man kann trotz gestreckter Position mit dem Sattel nach vorne, was auf der Geraden und bergab unglaublich Speed macht.

Grüsse



zauberer# schrieb:


> das kannst vernachlässigen.
> 
> selbst mein *Alu*-Stumpi FSR 2008 hat in der Marathon-Raceausstattung knapp unter 10kg.
> Nur die etwas flachere, gestrecktere Sitzposition des Epic wird sich im CC auswirken, bei Marathons je länger und schwerer die Strecke umso weniger


----------



## Dirkinho (29. Mai 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> das kannst vernachlässigen.
> 
> selbst mein *Alu*-Stumpi FSR 2008 hat in der Marathon-Raceausstattung knapp unter 10kg.
> Nur die etwas flachere, gestrecktere Sitzposition des Epic wird sich im CC auswirken, bei Marathons je länger und schwerer die Strecke umso weniger



dann fährst Du wohl einen XXXXS Rahmen. Das Comp in L wiegt 12,7 kg incl. Pedale. Höchstpersönlich beim Händler nachwiegen lassen.
Schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=337148&highlight=gewicht+stumpjumper

Mein Epic hat übrigens 11,9 kg! Selbst das S-Works Stumpi wiegt über 10, oder meinst Du das Stumpi Hardtail? Dann kommst Du in die Region.

Mal ne Frage: wieso fährt Sauser immer noch Epic. Damit die Rennen knapper ausgehen?


----------



## privilegia (29. Mai 2008)

Ich muß rarofu Recht geben, das virtuelle Oberrohr des Stumpi ist etwas länger. Trotzdem geht das Epic besser, auch wenn DU anderer Meinung bist.
Und es ist schwerer!
Mein Epic S-Works liegt bei 10,5 kg. Ich denke auch einen Stumpi bekommt man in diese Regionen, aber der Stumpjumper (ich bin ihn viele Jahre gefahren) ist für einen anderen Einsatzbereich. ABER beides sind geniale Bikes! Der Carbon Stumpjumper in diesem brown sieht schon echt geil aus!

http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/2008/bikes/9383-01_l.jpg

Ich denke der Hinterbau des Stumpjumper ist nicht ganz so steif.


----------



## joreg (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern von meinem Händler erfahren, dass alle Speci-Mitarbeiter ne Verschwiegenheitserklärung zu den Epic-Details 2009 unterschreiben mussten!
Aber das Epic 2009 soll angeblich ein komplett neues Rad werden und ca. 1 Kg. leichter werden als das bisherige. Das ist aber die einzige Info, welche bis zu den Testtagen im Juli (für die Händler) rausgehen durfte!

Gruß Joreg


----------



## Roitherkur (3. Juni 2008)

1kg? Alles klar.

Vielleicht bei anderern Komponenten, aber dann wirds vermutlich unbezahlbar und nicht sonderlich schwer.


----------



## dubbel (3. Juni 2008)

und andere komponenten = Total Suspension Integration, 
daher auch die gleiche fiese optik wie enduro und stumpjumper. 
würd ich wetten!


----------



## rarofu66 (3. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe nur das der hintere Wackelmechanismus des einseitigen Dämfers beim epic endlich wegkommt. Aber ob das neue epic dem neuen Stumpy geschwindigkeitsmässig wirklich nahe kommt muss erst bewiesen werden. Um ähnlich schnell zu sein müsste das neue epic dem stumpy schon verdammt ähnlich sein. Wie gesagt, wer den Stumpy fährt gibt Ihn nicht mehr her. Da ich aber totaler Specialized Fan bin, würde ich mir als Zweitrad auch mal ein Epic holen.



Roitherkur schrieb:


> 1kg? Alles klar.
> 
> Vielleicht bei anderern Komponenten, aber dann wirds vermutlich unbezahlbar und nicht sonderlich schwer.


----------



## x-rossi (4. Juni 2008)

jetzt machst du mich mit deinen aussagen so langsam aber echt ein wenig sauer!

seit nun knapp 25.000 km fahre ich ein epic und es wackelt nicht. ich kann mir aber vorstellen, was du als wackeln empfindest: sobald das epic von glattem boden mit gesperrtem brain in eine kurve einfährt und diese dann wellig ist, dann macht das brain auf und der hinterbau wird weich und schwimmt anscheinend ein wenig. wer keine erfahrung mit dem epic hat, wird diesen zustand erst mal kritisch bemängeln. aber dieses schwimmen ist der normale federvorgang.

und jetzt großes ABER: alle anderen fullies sind in den gleichen welligen kurven ebenfalls schwammig wenn sie federn. nur merkt man das mit denen als normal-fullyfahrer nicht, weil die fahrwerke ohne brain auch auf glatten untergründen stets ein wenig beim federn wippen. 

nochmal: ein epic vermittelt ein wackeliges gefühl höchstens dann, wenn es von einer ebenen geraden in eine wellige kurve rein geht. und das in dann auch richtig so. 

und was meinst du mit schnell? bergauf, bergab, in der ebene oder generell? werd mal ein wenig genauer in deiner aussage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (4. Juni 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> lieber nicht.
> das einzige, was man - ausserhalb von mtbr - zu sehen kriegt, ist ja dieses sogenannte preview-rendering des 2009er boliden:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C. Sauser (7. Juni 2008)

Wenn Christoph Sauser sein Versrpechen hält, dann müssten wir heute das erste 2009er Epic beim Worldcup in Fort William sehen!!


----------



## privilegia (7. Juni 2008)

Das hoffe ich auch!!!!

Wer bringt das erste Bild?


----------



## der Bauer (8. Juni 2008)

Das Bild hier ist auf der US Specialized-Seite...
Mann kann zwar nicht besonders viel erkennen, aber der Hinterbau sieht unverändert aus...  

http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/whatsnew/gallery/8271_l_FW_dust.jpg


----------



## der Bauer (8. Juni 2008)

Ich würd sagen dass ist noch das alte...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2008/jun08/mtbXC5DH3worldcup08/mtbXC5DH3worldcup084/men117.jpg


----------



## 007ike (8. Juni 2008)

einzige Neuerung die ich gefunden habe, der fährt jetzt ne neue SID. Der Rahmen ist der alte. Ich denke vor Juli bekommen wir den nicht zu sehen!


----------



## Aero one (9. Juni 2008)




----------



## 007ike (9. Juni 2008)

da hat er wohl Frischi die Laufräder abgequatscht! ;-)


----------



## randi (12. Juni 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> Ich denke vor Juli bekommen wir den nicht zu sehen!


Die müssen ja nen Knaller bringen bei soviel Geheimhaltung, oder nix  
Jane, denke wir werden erstaunst sein. Vom Gewicht, der Technik, Preis sowieso.

Irgendwann sickert mal eine Info oder Bild durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meisterholly (14. Juni 2008)

servus,
auch ich (als händler) spekuliere seit geraumer zeit, wie wohl das epic 2009 aussehen wird. im juli werde ich es erfahren, im wahrsten sinne des wortes: denn dann veranstaltet specialized den mehr oder weniger bekannten dealers event. dort werden die bikes 2009 gezeigt und probe gefahren.
es gibt ein paar waage andeutungen (z.b. dämpfer am oberrohr ect.) aber nichts genaues. sauser soll das 09er bereits im worldcup fahren.

meine wunschvorstellung fürs s-works wäre ein module kit ähnlich den rennrädern: rahmen mit braindämpfer - 100mm, gabel wie stumpjumper carbon (vielleicht eine future shock mit 100mm und unter 1400gramm) und eine integrierte carbonkurbel, wie man sie sauser schon immer verbaut hat...


----------



## thory (14. Juni 2008)

meisterholly schrieb:


> ... sauser soll das 09er bereits im worldcup fahren....



da der worldcup eine öffentlich zugängliche Veranstaltung ist, müsste es doch dann fotos von sauser und seinem 2009er Epic geben


----------



## privilegia (14. Juni 2008)

Das oben gezeigte Bild ist vom letzten Wochenende beim Worldcup!


----------



## randi (14. Juni 2008)

Na sauber,

wenn der Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr platziert wird.... sieht es ja aus wie der ganze Einheitsbrei. Hoffentlich wird es dann aber richtig leicht.
Scheinbar gibt es für CC/Marathonfullies nur ein Ideal, Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr wie es RM das schon seit zig Jahren macht. 

Lassen wir uns Überraschen.


----------



## x-rossi (15. Juni 2008)

meisterholly schrieb:


> meine wunschvorstellung fürs s-works wäre ein module kit ähnlich den rennrädern: rahmen mit braindämpfer - 100mm, gabel wie stumpjumper carbon (vielleicht eine future shock mit 100mm und unter 1400gramm) und eine integrierte carbonkurbel, wie man sie sauser schon immer verbaut hat...


was über die jahre irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen ist - fox hat sein terralogic-patent irgendwann an specialized abgegeben, richtig? und specialized baut nun eigene gabeln mit diesem automatischen lockout? sind ernstgemeinte fragen.

und eine 120 mm brain-gabel mit ~ 1400 g wäre möglich? harmoniert das mit 100 mm am heck?


----------



## meisterholly (15. Juni 2008)

specialized baut eigene gabeln, weil fox die terralogic nicht so sensibel gestallten wollte, wie es sich specialized für die immer softer ansprechenden brain dämpfer gewünscht hat. deswegen sind derweil auch keine terralogics sondern rlc modelle verbaut.
eine gabel mit 120mm und 1400 gramm gibt es bereits - im stumpjumper carbon. weil die sicher nicht zum 100mm heck des epic paßt, denke/hoffe ich das sie eine 100mm version für´s epic bzw. hardtail machen.
wenn diese gabel dann noch durch weniger materialeinsatz leichter wird - super!

und wie schon erwähnt: im juli (10.-12.) veranstalltet specialized den dealers event.
dort werden die bikes 2009 (wohl auch der presse) gezeigt und ich habe sogar die möglichkeit sie zu fahren.

noch ein tip: das ganze findet nicht in irgendeinem hotel in östereich oder der schweiz statt, sondern im schwarzwald. augen offen halten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (15. Juni 2008)

Beim Epic hätten sie mal besser den Fox Dämpfer gelassen! Finde der funktioniert in einem RACEFULLY einfach besser. Aber warten wir es einfach mal ab.


----------



## subdiver (15. Juni 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Scheinbar gibt es für CC/Marathonfullies nur ein Ideal, Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr wie es RM das schon seit zig Jahren macht.



Tja, die Kanadier hatten mit dem Element schon vor über 11 Jahren das richtige Konzept,
wie ein Marathonfully sein sollte


----------



## 007ike (16. Juni 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Tja, die Kanadier hatten mit dem Element schon vor über 11 Jahren das richtige Konzept,
> wie ein Marathonfully sein sollte



is leider ein bischen schwer


----------



## subdiver (16. Juni 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> is leider ein bischen schwer



Mein RM-Dealer fährt ein Element-Team mit 9,5 kg


----------



## 007ike (16. Juni 2008)

es kommt eben darauf an was man daraus macht ;-)


----------



## x-rossi (16. Juni 2008)

diese nachrichten sind für mich schon mal ganz ok. danke.

bleibt nur noch eins: wenn specialized im juli (10.-12.) den dealers event veranstaltet, bist du dann mit einem navi unterwegs und könntest eventuell die koordinaten durchgeben? wäre dann nicht so schwer zu finden ...


----------



## Sportec (17. Juni 2008)

So hier, und jetzt können es die Kritiker zerfleischen 


gab-star schrieb:


> First sneak peak of the epic 2009...



Gruss sportec


----------



## mtbmarcus (17. Juni 2008)

Puh, gefällt mir das wenn es wirklich so wird 
Ich warte mal auf bessere Bilder.


----------



## maystefa (17. Juni 2008)

gewöhnungsbedürftig...


----------



## maystefa (17. Juni 2008)

2. Flaschenhalter ist wohl passé - war bislang ein echter Vorteil des Epic auf langen Distanzen.
Interessant wird, wie weit die System-Integration (Kurbel, Gabel) und damit die Gewichtsersparnis neben dem S-Works auch den günstigeren Modellen zur Verfügung stehen wird. 
Allgemein fürchte ich, dass einem die Preisliste Tränen in die Augen treiben wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (17. Juni 2008)

uphillking schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal weiter spekulieren darf:
> 
> Natürlich Carbonrahmen inkl. Carbonhinterbau (evtl noch eine Epic Comp-Version aus Alu fürs "Fussvolk").
> 
> ...



Also hatt ich doch Recht!
Wenn ich mich mal selbst zitieren darf ;-) 
(Nur die Bremse scheint noch eine Magura Marta zu sein)
Ein Design das zu erwarten war. Recht gefällig wenn man es positiv sieht, auswechselbar (wie Scott spark, Merida, Canyon Lux, etc...)wenn man es eher negativ sehen will.
Zum Glück ist der Rahmen nicht ganz so "verbogen" wie beim neuen Stumpi/Enduro.


----------



## rarofu66 (17. Juni 2008)

Wow, sieht absolut geil aus!!!!!!!! Endlich sitzt der Dämpfer zentral und der einarmige Wackelmechanismus wurde entfernt. Da kann man trotz Brain während der Fahrt den Lockout bedienen. Hoffentlich wirds auch so. Das gibt das beste Epic aller Zeiten!!!!




Sportec schrieb:


> So hier, und jetzt können es die Kritiker zerfleischen
> 
> 
> Gruss sportec


----------



## rarofu66 (17. Juni 2008)

Was willst den mit einem aktuellen Epic auf langen Distanzen??
Da brauchst Du den ohnehin schnelleren Stumpjumper 2008!
Der 2009 Epic ist das schönste Epic aller Zeiten. 



maystefa schrieb:


> 2. Flaschenhalter ist wohl passé - war bislang ein echter Vorteil des Epic auf langen Distanzen.
> Interessant wird, wie weit die System-Integration (Kurbel, Gabel) und damit die Gewichtsersparnis neben dem S-Works auch den günstigeren Modellen zur Verfügung stehen wird.
> Allgemein fürchte ich, dass einem die Preisliste Tränen in die Augen treiben wird...


----------



## 007ike (17. Juni 2008)

rarofu66 schrieb:


> Was willst den mit einem aktuellen Epic auf langen Distanzen??
> Da brauchst Du den ohnehin schnelleren Stumpjumper 2008!



selten so gelacht!


----------



## rarofu66 (17. Juni 2008)

Was gibts den da zu lachen? Der Epic ist für alles andere aber nicht für lange Touren, harte Downhills oder gar für Alpine Nutzung gedacht . Die, wenn überhaupt, paar Meter die ein Epic bergauf hergibt, nehme ich ihm bergab auf dem SJ huderfach wieder ab. Der neue Epic lehnt sich nicht umsonst stark an den SJ an. Lach weiter, lachen ist gesund )




007ike schrieb:


> selten so gelacht!


----------



## mtbmarcus (17. Juni 2008)

maystefa schrieb:


> 2. Flaschenhalter ist wohl passé - war bislang ein echter Vorteil des Epic auf langen Distanzen.
> Interessant wird, wie weit die System-Integration (Kurbel, Gabel) und damit die Gewichtsersparnis neben dem S-Works auch den günstigeren Modellen zur Verfügung stehen wird.
> Allgemein fürchte ich, dass einem die Preisliste Tränen in die Augen treiben wird...



Ich denke er meinte längere Wettkämpfe(Marathon) Da ist dann der zweite Flaschenhalter wirklich Gold wert.
Wenn ich einen Stumpy mit meinen Epic-Teilen aufbauen würde wäre er bestimmt sogar etwas leichter und bestimmt nicht langsamer. Sieht aber halt wirklich etwas sehr Touri aus.


----------



## Fullyrocker (17. Juni 2008)

Oh nein, oh nein! Also wenn es das ist, dann werde ich mir doch mal das RM Element genauer anschauen. Die haben zumindest schon lange Erfahrung mit dieser Dämpferposition und nen zweiten Flaschenhalter.
Wirklich schlimm das Specialized die alte Dämpferposition aufgegeben hat. Außerdem gefällt mir das neue Design mit dem sehr steil abfallenden Oberrohr nicht.


----------



## Fullyrocker (17. Juni 2008)

rarofu66 schrieb:


> Was gibts den da zu lachen? Der Epic ist für alles andere aber nicht für lange Touren, harte Downhills oder gar für Alpine Nutzung gedacht . Die, wenn überhaupt, paar Meter die ein Epic bergauf hergibt, nehme ich ihm bergab auf dem SJ huderfach wieder ab. Der neue Epic lehnt sich nicht umsonst stark an den SJ an. Lach weiter, lachen ist gesund )



Oh man. Also nach der Aufzählung bleiben dann CC-Rennen als letzte Einsatzmöglichkeit für das Epic? ... Da muss ich auch lachen   .... Hahaha, habs grad nochmal gelesen "oder gar für Apline Nutzung" - Hahaha  

Also es gibt eben auch Fahrer die mögen es ein bißchen härter als der durchschnittliche Stumpjumper Fahrer. Diese und auch jeder andere vernünftige Marathonfahrer greift dann für lange Distanzen lieber zu einem Epic anstatt zu einer Stumjumper Gondel. Die technischen Downhills kommt man auch auf nem Hardtail runter wenn mans draufhat.


----------



## Fullyrocker (17. Juni 2008)

Fullyrocker schrieb:


> Oh man. Also nach der Aufzählung bleiben dann CC-Rennen als letzte Einsatzmöglichkeit für das Epic? ... Da muss ich auch lachen   .... Hahaha, habs grad nochmal gelesen "oder gar für Apline Nutzung" - Hahaha
> 
> Also es gibt eben auch Fahrer die mögen es ein bißchen härter als der durchschnittliche Stumpjumper Fahrer. Diese und auch jeder andere vernünftige Marathonfahrer greift dann für lange Distanzen lieber zu einem Epic anstatt zu einer Stumjumper Gondel. Die technischen Downhills kommt man auch auf nem Hardtail runter wenn mans draufhat.



Man merke: Neben Federweg und Gewicht spielt vorallem die Geometrie eines Rades eine Rolle für welchen Einsatzzweck es hauptsächlich geeignet ist. 
Man merke weiter: Ein gut trainierter Biker kommt auch auf längsten Touren mit einer Racegeometrie sehr gut zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maystefa (17. Juni 2008)

mit langen Distanzen meinte ich tatsächlich Marathons ab 4h oder die Transalpchallenge - da war das (alte) Epic bislang immer ein optimales Radl


----------



## Fullyrocker (17. Juni 2008)

Hier gibts das Bild auch in groß:
http://usera.imagecave.com/wonger7/Willow/Epic.jpg 

Und hier noch ein Bericht von einem echten Kenner:
http://www.old-goats.com/?p=368


----------



## subdiver (17. Juni 2008)

Fullyrocker schrieb:


> Oh nein, oh nein! Also wenn es das ist, dann werde ich mir doch mal das RM Element genauer anschauen. Die haben zumindest schon lange Erfahrung mit dieser Dämpferposition und nen zweiten Flaschenhalter.



Drei Flaschenhalter hat das Element !
Wenn ich den an der Unterseite vom Unterrohr mitzähle 

Mir gefällt das alte Epic viel besser.


----------



## KleinerHirsch (17. Juni 2008)

Hmm, dieses komische Gusset am Sattelrohr hätten sie sich sparen können. Gerade bei den großem Rahmengrößen dürfte das wieder extrem merkwürdig aussehen


----------



## könni__ (17. Juni 2008)

Sieht schön aus - aber jetzt brauchen sie für das brain eine Leitung - 
das alte Epic hatte eigentlich keine Nachteile es ist ein perfekt ausgereiftes Racebike. 
Schaut auch im Steuerrohr recht hoch aus fast wie ein Stumpjumper. Das Bike hat  nicht mehr so ein eigenes Gesicht also ich will nicht mekern ist ja durch den neuen carbonrahmen sicherlich 100gr leichter ;-)


----------



## Fullyrocker (17. Juni 2008)

KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> Hmm, dieses komische Gusset am Sattelrohr hätten sie sich sparen können. Gerade bei den großem Rahmengrößen dürfte das wieder extrem merkwürdig aussehen



Genau daran habe ich auch denken müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (17. Juni 2008)

Mir gefällts erstmal gar nicht, die neue Kurbel sieht auch total beschissen aus. Da sind die SI-Kurbeln von Cannondale wesentlich ansehnlicher. Schade


----------



## 007ike (17. Juni 2008)

rarofu66 schrieb:


> Was gibts den da zu lachen? Der Epic ist für alles andere aber nicht für lange Touren, harte Downhills oder gar für Alpine Nutzung gedacht . Die, wenn überhaupt, paar Meter die ein Epic bergauf hergibt, nehme ich ihm bergab auf dem SJ huderfach wieder ab. Der neue Epic lehnt sich nicht umsonst stark an den SJ an. Lach weiter, lachen ist gesund )



Ich lache wirklich gerne! Danke für deine Beiträge, wirklich witzig! 
Aber Leute die alles nur von ihrem Standpunkt aus als einzig wahre Möglichkeit betrachten, sind immer zum schießen! 

Schau dir mal die bikes bei einer Marathonveranstaltung an, oder bei der TG oder der TAC. Da fahren mehr Epics mit als alle anderen Fullys zusammen! Die 3 Stumpis die am Ende des Feldes nachgeschoben werden, kann man vernachlässigen! Mal davon abgesehen, dass 70% immer noch HT fahren und auch das hat seinen Grund. Ich bin mit meinem Epic bergab genauso schnell wie ich mit meinem Stumpi war! Ich weiß gar nicht warum du seit 5 Seiten Beitrag am Thema vorbei uns allen das Stumpi aufdrücken willst!? 
Fahr es doch einfach und sei glücklich!


----------



## thory (17. Juni 2008)

rarofu66 schrieb:


> ... Der Epic ist für alles andere aber nicht für lange Touren, harte Downhills oder gar für Alpine Nutzung gedacht . Die...


da spricht der Experte


----------



## x-rossi (18. Juni 2008)

rarofu66 schrieb:


> Wow, sieht absolut geil aus!!!!!!!! Endlich sitzt der Dämpfer zentral und der einarmige Wackelmechanismus wurde entfernt. Da kann man trotz Brain während der Fahrt den Lockout bedienen. Hoffentlich wirds auch so. Das gibt das beste Epic aller Zeiten!!!!


das neue wird nach wie vor genaus so wackeln wie das aktuelle, weil das nichts mit der dämpferposition zu tun hat, sondern mit dem wechsel von hart auf weich. aber egal, wirst du dann ja selber bei einer probefahrt feststellen können.

die neue linie ist echt gewöhnungsbedürftig nach so viele jahren.

das epic ist tot, lang lebe das epic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . aber ich glaube das wird so sein wie mit allem: in 2-3 jahren werden wir zurückschauen auf einen wunderschönen klassiker und uns wundern, dass wir dem fortschritt nur schwer nachgeben wollten.


----------



## Musicman (18. Juni 2008)

Fortschritt, oder der uniformität?


----------



## 007ike (18. Juni 2008)

so wie ich das sehe, ist bei den Carbonmodellen, der Hinterbau wieder aus Alu. Die Marta hat wieder eine bescheidene Führung der Bremsleitung, weil der Brain im Weg ist! Interesant sieht das schon aus, wobei es richtig schlecht ist, das der 2. Flaschenhalter weg ist. Der Rahmen auf dem Foto sieht relativ klein aus, könnte ein M Rahmen sein. Hier wird es wohl auch mit der einen Flasche schon eng. Bin jetzt mal richtig gespannt auf die offizellen Fotos.


----------



## x-rossi (18. Juni 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Fortschritt, oder der uniformität?


ich nehme an dass auch specialized zu beginn der neuentwicklung ihres epics zähneknirschend erkennen mussten, dass am 0815-design kein weg vorbei führt. denn wie es aussieht, ist dieses design momentan das non-plus-ultra, sonst hätten die entwickler sicher was anderes aus ihren hüten gezaubert.

form follows function, oder so.

letztendlich werden wir - zumindest ich - sowieso wieder erst dem marketing und dann dem fahrwerk verfallen.


----------



## Musicman (18. Juni 2008)

Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Fullyrocker (18. Juni 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich nehme an dass auch specialized zu beginn der neuentwicklung ihres epics zähneknirschend erkennen mussten, dass am 0815-design kein weg vorbei führt. denn wie es aussieht, ist dieses design momentan das non-plus-ultra, sonst hätten die entwickler sicher was anderes aus ihren hüten gezaubert.
> 
> form follows function, oder so.
> 
> letztendlich werden wir - zumindest ich - sowieso wieder erst dem marketing und dann dem fahrwerk verfallen.



Ja OK, kann sein das diese Dämpferposition einfach die beste Variante ist, aber das sie dann auch noch gnadenlos die zweite Flaschenhalterposition streichen finde ich schon hart. Dann hätten sie mal lieber das Oberrohr nicht so steil abfallen lassen.
Also ich bin erstmal enttäuscht und schaue mir gerade ein paar Marathonracefullys der Konkurrenz an, die es in einer Alurahmenversion gibt (auf die 500g kann ich verzichten) und die zwei Flaschenhalter haben. Allzuviele sind es nicht - Cube (Möglichkeit), Rocky Mountain (Möglichkeit), Centurion (scheidet aus)

Bin auch mal auf die ersten offiziellen Berichte zum neuen Epic gespannt.


----------



## 007ike (19. Juni 2008)

Sausers Rakete
http://www.dirty-pages.net/images/nieuws/14_1213803492.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg_fan (19. Juni 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> Sausers Rakete
> http://www.dirty-pages.net/images/nieuws/14_1213803492.jpg



Danke für den Link/ bzw das Bild


----------



## Blackboy (19. Juni 2008)

Ist das ein Canyon LUX umlackiert?


----------



## 007ike (19. Juni 2008)

sehr eindeutig: NEIN!


----------



## der Bauer (19. Juni 2008)

Eine Flasche passt wenigstens schon mal rein...


----------



## pkuonen (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo !


Schaut mal in meinem Fotoalbum, hab da ein Foto vom neuen Epic.

Gruss
http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## x-rossi (20. Juni 2008)

schau mal hier:


Fullyrocker schrieb:


> Hier gibts das Bild auch in groß:
> http://usera.imagecave.com/wonger7/Willow/Epic.jpg



das hier kannst du dir auch noch in dein album kleben:



007ike schrieb:


> Sausers Rakete
> http://www.dirty-pages.net/images/nieuws/14_1213803492.jpg


----------



## pkuonen (20. Juni 2008)

Wenn das so ist dann habe ich auch noch ein paar Bilder!
http://picasaweb.google.com.tr/aktifpedal/EPIC2009

Gruss Patrick

http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## mtbmarcus (20. Juni 2008)

Da könnte man ja schon wieder drüber nachdenken ob da wohl der DT-Swiss Carbon Dämpfer passen würde


----------



## CLang (21. Juni 2008)

neue bilder:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=416280


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (21. Juni 2008)

WOW!
gefÃ¤llt mir langsam immer besser! Aber wenn man das Topbike haben will werden 7kâ¬ nicht reichen!


----------



## Fullyrocker (21. Juni 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> WOW!
> gefÃ¤llt mir langsam immer besser! Aber wenn man das Topbike haben will werden 7kâ¬ nicht reichen!



Hmm, also in diesem schwarz-rot sieht es schon nicht schlecht aus. Sieht so aus als hat der Fahrer ne 1l Flasche dabei.
Ich habe gestern auch mal geschaut was so als grÃ¶te Flasche sinnvoll in einen Standardhalter passt. Bei 1l ist Ende. Aber vielleicht reicht das ja, 1l am Bike und ggf. noch eine 0,5er Flasche im Trikot? Dann hÃ¤tte ich wieder soviel dabei wie bisher.
Falls ich mich fÃ¼r die Ein-Flaschen-Rad Variante entscheide steigt die Auswahl aber enorm an (Scott, das neue Merida!). Allerdings gibt es die nicht in Alu. Bin mal gespannt obs das neue Epic noch in einer Alu Version geben wird.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich dann mal auf die Bravo Tests und Probefahrten gespannt. Immerhin haben dann alle Hersteller so ziemlich das gleiche System (DÃ¤mpfer unterm Oberrohr). Allerdings haben z.B. Scott und auch Merida wenn ich mich nicht irre einen kompletten Lockout. Specialized hat das Brain. Mal sehen ob das Brain in der Konfiguration immernoch seine StÃ¤rken ausspielen kann.


----------



## 007ike (21. Juni 2008)

die Sponsor Flasche faßt 800ml. Im Prinzip reicht das für einen Marathon, man muss halt an jeder Station ne neue fassen. So mache ich das auch, obwohl mein bike 2 Flaschen faßt. Es spart einfach Gewicht. Auf ner Tour fehlt, die 2. Flasche dann aber schon. Das gilt jedoch für 95% aller Fullys. 
Warten wir mal die Tests ab, wobei ich zur Zeit eher zum Scalpel oder Lux hingezogen bin. 
Ich bin mal gespannt ob die Gabel auch ein Brain hat!


----------



## Fullyrocker (21. Juni 2008)

Hmm eigentlich ist oberhalb des Dämpfers bis zum Sattel noch so viel Platz das man bei Bedarf von hinten einen Halter für eine 0,5l dranschauben könnte. Oder man befestigt den oberhalb der Schelle an der Sattelstüze.
Habe aber noch nie einen Halter gesehen den man im Prinzip mit zwei Schellen um ein Rohr schnallen kann. Hinten am Sattel, klar die gibts, aber einen halter den man direkt an bzw. um die Sattelstütze schraubt?

Immerin ist die Länge die die Sattelstütze beim Epic ausgezogen werden muss m.E. schon ziemlich special(ized), so dass das gehen müsste.


----------



## Fullyrocker (21. Juni 2008)

Hmm, habe mal geschaut, da gibt es schon einige Möglichkeiten. Sind allerdings hauptsächlich Rennradlösungen. Muss man mal sehen ob die Fasche auch beim MTBiken hält. Oder vielleicht bekommt man mit sonem Adapter doch noch ne zweite Flasche in den neuen Epic XL Rahmen.


----------



## LittleHunter (22. Juni 2008)

Sehe gerade die WM an und bin erst hier auf das neue Epic gestoßen. Zumindest wird Susi ( Sauser ) damit gleich Weltmeister damit werden.
Das wird wohl eine PR Rakete zünden 

Liam Killeen ist im Moment 5ter mit dem alten Epic !

Sauser hat jetzt gewonnen 2:54 Minuten vor Florian Vogel ! Das neue Epic hat er erst am Montag bekommen wie er in einem Interview sagte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (22. Juni 2008)

LittleHunter schrieb:


> Sehe gerade die WM an und bin erst hier auf das neue Epic gestoßen. Zumindest wird Susi ( Sauser ) damit gleich Weltmeister damit werden.
> Das wird wohl eine PR Rakete zünden
> 
> Liam Killeen ist im Moment 5ter mit dem alten Epic !
> ...



Besser kann man ein neues Bike nicht einführen


----------



## randi (22. Juni 2008)

Wie verkauf ich diese neue Anschaffung nur der Familie??? Urlaub fällt aus und ....


----------



## Meister Yoda (23. Juni 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Wie verkauf ich diese neue Anschaffung nur der Familie??? Urlaub fällt aus und ....



Quatsch! Familie wird verkauft und mit dem neuen Bike gehts in den Urlaub.


----------



## randi (23. Juni 2008)

Meister Yoda schrieb:


> Quatsch! Familie wird verkauft und mit dem neuen Bike gehts in den Urlaub.



Meister Yoda: Die Macht sei mit dem Bike


----------



## C. Sauser (23. Juni 2008)

Hier gibt's noch mehr Bilder:
http://foto.mtbtr.com/Epic2009/


----------



## Danimal (23. Juni 2008)

Nicht schlecht. Was man da sieht, ist mehr oder weniger die natürliche und erwartete Evolution des Epic-Chassis.
Bleibt abzuwarten, ob es sich anders anfühlt, als das bisherige Epic und vor allem, ob es abgenommen hat. Mutig finde ich auf jeden Fall die Carbon-Kettenstrebe... bleibt abzuwarten, ob das wirklich so in Serie geht.
Wenn die Brain-Gabel ordentlich funktioniert wäre das für mich schon ein Grund auf den Bock zu wechseln!

Attacke!
D.


----------



## Stromberg_fan (24. Juni 2008)

Hier noch en paar Bilder:







































Hier noch ein paar Detail Bilder


----------



## 007ike (24. Juni 2008)

danke! sehr schön!


----------



## Blackboy (25. Juni 2008)

Mit der Lackierung schaut das Bike gleich besser aus. Wird aber dann auch noch mals teurer werden!!!


----------



## randi (3. Juli 2008)

So jetzt wissen wir wie es aussieht 
Aber wieviel Federweg hat es denn hinten und wieviel Federweg hat denn die Gabel??? Hbat Ihr das schon ausgespäht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (3. Juli 2008)

randi schrieb:


> So jetzt wissen wir wie es aussieht
> Aber wieviel Federweg hat es denn hinten und wieviel Federweg hat denn die Gabel??? Hbat Ihr das schon ausgespäht



Die Gabel hat 100mm Federweg. Der Hinterbau wird dann wohl auch 100 haben. Also wie gewohnt (warum sollte man daran auch was ändern?)


----------



## Rammstein (7. Juli 2008)

Tach auch,
ich finde Eure Beträge durchaus interessant, aber findet jemand das neue epic 2009 optisch toll? Mag sein, ich gewöhne mich daran, aber der sonst sofort einsetzende Reflex "ich will haben" ist nich da. Sicher, technisch wird es vermutlich Maßstäbe setzen und beim Gewicht wird es neue Untergrenzen für Serienräder mitbestimmen. Aber optisch?! 
Ne, da lobe ich mir doch mein 2008 Modell.


rammstein


----------



## tranquillity (8. Juli 2008)

Rammstein schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> ich finde Eure Beträge durchaus interessant, aber findet jemand das neue epic 2009 optisch toll? Mag sein, ich gewöhne mich daran, aber der sonst sofort einsetzende Reflex "ich will haben" ist nich da. Sicher, technisch wird es vermutlich Maßstäbe setzen und beim Gewicht wird es neue Untergrenzen für Serienräder mitbestimmen. Aber optisch?!
> Ne, da lobe ich mir doch mein 2008 Modell.
> Anhang anzeigen 143414



Also, ich finde deins ein bisschen dreckig 

Ich finde das 09er schon interessant, klar, der Dämpfer ist jetzt da, wo er bei allen neueren, leichten Fullys sitzt, aber trotzdem ist es noch ein typisches Specialized.


----------



## Rammstein (8. Juli 2008)

tranquillity schrieb:


> Also, ich finde deins ein bisschen dreckig
> 
> Ich finde das 09er schon interessant, klar, der Dämpfer ist jetzt da, wo er bei allen neueren, leichten Fullys sitzt, aber trotzdem ist es noch ein typisches Specialized.



Ist halt ein MtB =Matsch tragen Berge.

Das neue läßt sich vermutlich durch den Oberrohrdämpfer schlechter tragen, über den zweiten, fehlenden Flaschenhalter wurde ja schon genug gesagt (wobei der für mich nur auf mehrtages Marathontouren von Bedeutung ist, da ich Trinkrucks.-fan bin) und ich denke der deutlich nach oben gewanderte Schwerpunkt wird die Fahreigenschaften verändern. Mein 2008-er Dämpfer/Plattform wiegt genau 462 Gr. Mal schaun, wann ich das neue testen kann. Ich hoffe der Rahmen (M) wird deutlich unter 2000 gr incl. Dämpfer und Lagerschalen liegen. Müßte eigentlich klappen, wenn mein 2008-ter schon bei knapp über 2200 gr liegt.


----------



## 007ike (8. Juli 2008)

und mein 2007er Alu bei 2400 g! Bin echt schon gespant auf Ausstaung, Versionen und Preise!


----------



## Dirkinho (9. Juli 2008)

Rammstein schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> ich finde Eure Beträge durchaus interessant, aber findet jemand das neue epic 2009 optisch toll? Mag sein, ich gewöhne mich daran, aber der sonst sofort einsetzende Reflex "ich will haben" ist nich da. Sicher, technisch wird es vermutlich Maßstäbe setzen und beim Gewicht wird es neue Untergrenzen für Serienräder mitbestimmen. Aber optisch?!
> Ne, da lobe ich mir doch mein 2008 Modell.
> 
> ...



Schicker Hobel 

Wie siehts denn mit der Rahmensteifigkeit aus? Hast Du einen Vergleich zum Alu? Ich überlege mein 2006er Alu gegen ein 08er Carbon zu tauschen. Danke für Kommentare,

Dirkinho


----------



## Rammstein (9. Juli 2008)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Schicker Hobel
> 
> Wie siehts denn mit der Rahmensteifigkeit aus? Hast Du einen Vergleich zum Alu? Ich überlege mein 2006er Alu gegen ein 08er Carbon zu tauschen. Danke für Kommentare,
> 
> Dirkinho



Zum Alu-Fully habe ich kein Vergleich.
Mein altes Alu-Hardtail ist knüppelhart. Da wackeln die Plomben, wenns se hast.
Mit dem epic-carbon fully fährste völlig anders. Ich bin damit viel schneller unterwegs, bergab, aber auch bergauf. Ok, ist auch keine Kunst, bei 9,6 kg zu 11,2kg.
Wenn ich meinen Fuß seitlich auf die Pedale drücke, dann gibt der Tretlagerbereich schon mehr nach als beim alten Hardtail. 
Beim Fahren merke ich nichts, auch keinen Pedalrückschlag, oder es geht im Gelände vielleicht einfach unter. Das Ding hat eine geniale Spurtreue und ist mit 95-er Vorbau trotzdem sehr agil.
Ich bin zufrieden, würde es mir wieder kaufen (außer die drei mal getauschten Dämpfer,...kriegst aber schnell einen Ersatz, den man selbst tauschen kann, wenn man mag,.. Specialized gibt 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Dämpfer. Ich denke das reicht!
Gruß Rammstein


----------



## Dirkinho (9. Juli 2008)

Rammstein schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 143518
> 
> Zum Alu-Fully habe ich kein Vergleich.
> Mein altes Alu-Hardtail ist knüppelhart. Da wackeln die Plomben, wenns se hast.
> ...



Danke für die Antwort. Wie siehts mit den Lackschäden aus? Ist der Rahmen von der Oberfläche robust oder anfällig? Den AFR Dämpfer habe ich und bereits einmal getauscht aber sonst geil


----------



## Rammstein (9. Juli 2008)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Wie siehts mit den Lackschäden aus? Ist der Rahmen von der Oberfläche robust oder anfällig? Den AFR Dämpfer habe ich und bereits einmal getauscht aber sonst geil



Bitte!
Super kratzunempfindlich.
Aber das Alpengeröll legt unten die "Kohle" frei. Die untere Zugführung schützt ganz ordentlich den Rahmen. Mache hin und wieder etwas Lack auf die ganz dicken Einschläge. Das sind halt die Gebrauchsnarben, rosten kann ja nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (9. Juli 2008)

Rammstein schrieb:


> Bitte!
> Super kratzunempfindlich.
> Aber das Alpengeröll legt unten die "Kohle" frei. Die untere Zugführung schützt ganz ordentlich den Rahmen. Mache hin und wieder etwas Lack auf die ganz dicken Einschläge. Das sind halt die Gebrauchsnarben, rosten kann ja nix.



Cool, Klarlack oder was nimst Du?


----------



## Rammstein (9. Juli 2008)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Cool, Klarlack oder was nimst Du?



Schwarzen Lack! (Gib Ihm Lack) Bootslack ist robust.


----------



## Dirkinho (10. Juli 2008)

Rammstein schrieb:


> Schwarzen Lack! (Gib Ihm Lack) Bootslack ist robust.



...und Leder als Kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## Rammstein (10. Juli 2008)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> ...und Leder als Kettenstrebenschutz



...da kriegt das *s-*works eine ganz neue Bedeutung. hihi..


----------



## Smergul (10. Juli 2008)

hey an all,

epic 2009,  wann im shop?

smergul


----------



## 007ike (10. Juli 2008)

05.09.2008 17.13Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (10. Juli 2008)

Smergul schrieb:


> hey an all,
> 
> epic 2009,  wann im shop?
> 
> smergul



Oktober


----------



## Smergul (10. Juli 2008)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Oktober



Dank


----------



## x-rossi (10. Juli 2008)

Smergul schrieb:


> hey an all,
> 
> wann im shop?


merken: alle neuheiten des folgejahres aller hersteller (beinahe immer) nach der eurobike.


----------



## Smergul (10. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> merken: alle neuheiten des folgejahres aller hersteller (beinahe immer) nach der eurobike.



aha.
denn wird in cina jetze carbon 2009 geklept, damite ab okte für kohle, kohle kofen kennst. wir danken.


----------



## Musicman (10. Juli 2008)

Smergul schrieb:


> aha.
> denn wird in cina jetze carbon 2009 geklept, damite ab okte für kohle, kohle kofen kennst. wir danken.



Hui ^^


----------



## Rammstein (12. Juli 2008)

Ich stelle mir ohnehin die Frage, warum Specialized den derzeitigen Einheitsbrei bei der Positionierung des Dämpfers kopiert?
Würde gerne mal die Funktionsweise des neuen Sytems im Detail sehen.
Kann das wirklich besser sein, als das Aktuelle? Bezweifel das!
Vermutlich können die in China nur noch diese Art produzieren. Scherz.
Aber es kann doch nur der Gewichtsvorteile sein und vielleicht ist das Bike jetzt besser ausbalanciert, sicher für Extremfahrer auch ein Thema.

Optisch sieht es für mich dennoch nicht anziehend aus.

Gruß Rammstein


----------



## mtbmarcus (12. Juli 2008)

Hab jetzt gelesen daß alle Carbon-Modelle ein breiteres Tretlagergehäuse haben und immer mit der Specialized-Kurbeleinheit geliefert werden. Da kann ich es dann also vergessen z.B. meine Storck PowerArms mit xx-light Innenlager zu montieren?! Wenn ich dann noch sehe daß der aktuelle Stumpjumper Rahmenkit ohne Kurbeln schon 3.699.- kostet wird der Epic-Rahmenkit wohl bei +/-4.000.- ankommen


----------



## x-rossi (12. Juli 2008)

mach doch nen gemütlichen ratenkauf á 73,50 


----------



## Rammstein (12. Juli 2008)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Hab jetzt gelesen daß alle Carbon-Modelle ein breiteres Tretlagergehäuse haben und immer mit der Specialized-Kurbeleinheit geliefert werden.



Komplett mit Kettenblätter?

Alles aus einem Haus entspricht doch dem Trend in der Gesellschaft. Wenige machen alles, Kleine gehen unter. Die Mittelstand stirbt.

Naja, habe bisher einen flexiblen Händler, hoffe wir können auch zukünftig den Zwang der Rahmenhersteller austricksen. Buhhh


----------



## mtbmarcus (12. Juli 2008)

Tretlagergehäuse ist beim neuen Carbon-Epic und HT 84,5mm breit. Adapter auf schmaler sprich 73mm wird es wohl kaum geben Was soll das alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (12. Juli 2008)

Allerdings gibt es hier auch Carbon Epics mit XT-Kurbel

http://www.mtbs.cz/Biketech/Technews/Specialized_Epic_2009_technews.html


----------



## hardflipper (12. Juli 2008)

Da könnte man doch eine Cannondale SI Kurbel dirn fahren, oder?

Die ist halt mega leicht!!!


----------



## x-rossi (12. Juli 2008)

huii ... es wird kein alu mehr geben? nur noch carbon?


----------



## graubündenbiker (12. Juli 2008)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es hier auch Carbon Epics mit XT-Kurbel
> 
> http://www.mtbs.cz/Biketech/Technews/Specialized_Epic_2009_technews.html



@x-rossi:
Wenn du diesen Link anklickst siehst du oben als erstes eine neues Epic mit Alu-Rahmen.


----------



## x-rossi (12. Juli 2008)

bist du sicher? wenn es das epic marathon ist, dann soll da nur die kettenstrebe aus alu bestehen.

die nur carbon-info habe ich von hier: All of the new Epics and Eras will be carbon-only ... >>> (ca. 17. absatz)


----------



## Rammstein (12. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich jetzt gemein wäre, könnte ich sagen das neue Epic 2009 von sauser läuft nicht sehr spurstabil.

Ich könnte aber auch allen carbonkritikern sagen, schaut Euch mal in dem Film (siehe Link) an, was carbon (und rennfahrerkörper) alles ab kann (ab können) . Aua! 

http://www.teleboy.tv/video/Sportpanorama/feature/484/info


----------



## Danimal (12. Juli 2008)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Tretlagergehäuse ist beim neuen Carbon-Epic und HT 84,5mm breit. Adapter auf schmaler sprich 73mm wird es wohl kaum geben Was soll das alles



Glaube ich nicht.
"Optional press-fit    bearing cups will also allow the use of standard external-type cranks..."


----------



## mtbmarcus (12. Juli 2008)

Ja schon, aber ein normales 73er ISIS-Lager wird da wohl nicht mehr passen.

Das Sauser-Video habe ich ja auch schon  mal gesehen. Ich bin jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Sauser-Fan aber meiner Meinung nach hat er die Linie keinen Milimeter verlassen.


----------



## meisterholly (13. Juli 2008)

servus,
hier ein foto des von shimano gemachten adapters für die verwendung deren kurbeln im s-works module kit. wobei specialized die carbon kurbel optional als 2 und 3fach version bringen will. sie ist nicht wie bei den rennrädern bestandteil des module sets. bei einem gewicht von 660gramm allemal interessant. allerdings steht der preis noch nicht fest bzw. noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammstein (13. Juli 2008)

meisterholly schrieb:


> servus,
> hier ein foto des von shimano gemachten adapters für die verwendung deren kurbeln im s-works module kit. wobei specialized die carbon kurbel optional als 2 und 3fach version bringen will. sie ist nicht wie bei den rennrädern bestandteil des module sets. bei einem gewicht von 660gramm allemal interessant. allerdings steht der preis noch nicht fest bzw. noch nicht bekannt.



Hast Du auch Gewichstangaben zum Rahmen/Gabel-Paket s-works carbon gefunden?


----------



## meisterholly (13. Juli 2008)

uns wurden einige gewichtsangaben auf dem dealers event um die ohren gehauen, habe nicht mitgeschrieben bzw war nicht schnell genug mit fotografieren während der powerpoint präsentation - wenn ich mich recht entsinne: rahmen 1800gramm, dämpfer 330 gramm, gabel 1380gramm, kurbel 660 gramm... im tabellarisch dargestelltem vergleich zum 2008er mit fox gabel waren es in summe knapp 700gramm ersparnis. ein gesamtgewicht des epic´s wurde nicht erwähnt, beim s-works era mit angepassten "rohrsatz" ist die rede von 9,7kg. hatte leider auch meine hängewaage vergessen und konnte somit vor der testfahrt keine messung machen. es geht aber bei specialized endlich (gewichtsmäßig) abwärts...


----------



## mtbmarcus (13. Juli 2008)

Wie wird denn der Umwerfer befestigt? Was sind das denn alles für Schrauben?


----------



## meisterholly (13. Juli 2008)

ist ein ganz normaler e-type bei dem die platte für die innenlager befestigung weg gelassen wurde. gibts bisher leider nur von shimano. sram will sich aber irgendwie einklinken. scheint generell so als ob sram und specialized gut miteinander können: in den alu epics waren rock shox sid verbaut!


----------



## x-rossi (13. Juli 2008)

wie fuhr sich denn das epic?


----------



## Rammstein (13. Juli 2008)

meisterholly schrieb:


> uns wurden einige gewichtsangaben auf dem dealers event um die ohren gehauen, habe nicht mitgeschrieben bzw war nicht schnell genug mit fotografieren während der powerpoint präsentation - wenn ich mich recht entsinne: rahmen 1800gramm, dämpfer 330 gramm, gabel 1380gramm, kurbel 660 gramm... im tabellarisch dargestelltem vergleich zum 2008er mit fox gabel waren es in summe knapp 700gramm ersparnis. ein gesamtgewicht des epic´s wurde nicht erwähnt, beim s-works era mit angepassten "rohrsatz" ist die rede von 9,7kg. hatte leider auch meine hängewaage vergessen und konnte somit vor der testfahrt keine messung machen. es geht aber bei specialized endlich (gewichtsmäßig) abwärts...



Danke für Deine ausführlichen Infos.

Also, dann ist der Dämpfer 2009 ja deutlich leichter als das Modell 2008, das rd. 462 gr wiegt, mit Brain wohl gemerkt. Habe ihn gerade wieder mal getauscht und genau ausgewogen, war geringfügig schwerer als der Defekte, was ja den Ölverlust vielleicht belegt.
Den Rahmen hätte ich mir jedoch deutlich leichter vorgestellt. Mein 2008 Rahmen wiegt komplett mit Dämpfer und Lagerschalen rd 2200 gr. Ziehe ich davon den Dämpfer ab, wo ist dann der Gewichtsvorteil bei dem neuen Rahmen? Und sehr leichte Hardtails wiege bei knapp 1000gr. Wo kommen denn dann 800 gr zusammen, doch nicht bei den paar Gelenken und den kleinen Industrielagern?
Ich denke in der TOP Liga sollte ein Fully in Größe M doch komplett, also mit Dämpfer bei deutlich unter 2000gr liegen. Ohne Qualitätseinbußen.

Naja , schaun wir mal wenn das Teil im Markt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meisterholly (13. Juli 2008)

ja richtig, allein beim dämpfer sind knapp 150 gramm runter! der ist auch total dünn, sehr geringe durchmesser. beim rahmengewicht können es auch weniger als meine angegebenen 1800 gramm gewesen sein.
lasst mich mal zurück rechnen:

fox gabel 1550gramm - e100 future shock 1380gramm = - 170gramm
dämpfer 2008 470gramm - 2009 330gramm = -140gramm
xtr kurbel 770gramm - s-works carbon 660gramm = - 110gramm

macht bis hierher eine ersparnis von 420 gramm.
wenn ich die von jan talavasek gepriesene gesamtersparnis mit 680 gramm richtig im kopf behalten habe, müßte sich eine gewichtsersparnis
von 260 gramm beim rahmen ergeben.
einen löwenanteil daran haben die deutlich kleinere wippe und das weglassen dieser oberen befestigung des bisherigen dämpfers.

anbei ein interessantes foto seines bikes: er fährts mit absenkbarer stütze!


----------



## Rammstein (13. Juli 2008)

Könnte ja doch ein halbes Kilo Gewichtsersparnis zum 2008 zusammen kommen. Wenn ich, wie bisher die Ga Kilo No1 einsetzte (1080gr komplett), dann sollte doch ein Bike mit etwas über 8 kg möglich sein.

Bringen die wirklich in Serie diesen merkwürdigen Schlauch zwischen Brain und Dämpfer?


----------



## Hellspawn (13. Juli 2008)

Rammstein schrieb:


> Könnte ja doch ein halbes Kilo Gewichtsersparnis zum 2008 zusammen kommen. Wenn ich, wie bisher die Ga Kilo No1 einsetzte (1080gr komplett), dann sollte doch ein Bike mit etwas über 8 kg möglich sein.
> 
> Bringen die wirklich in Serie diesen merkwürdigen Schlauch zwischen Brain und Dämpfer?



bestimmt. Der ist ja beim Stumpi und den (alten) Enduro-Brains auch so


----------



## zotty (14. Juli 2008)

meisterholly schrieb:


> uns wurden einige gewichtsangaben auf dem dealers event um die ohren gehauen, habe nicht mitgeschrieben bzw war nicht schnell genug mit fotografieren während der powerpoint präsentation - wenn ich mich recht entsinne: rahmen 1800gramm, dämpfer 330 gramm, gabel 1380gramm, kurbel 660 gramm... im tabellarisch dargestelltem vergleich zum 2008er mit fox gabel waren es in summe knapp 700gramm ersparnis. ein gesamtgewicht des epic´s wurde nicht erwähnt, beim s-works era mit angepassten "rohrsatz" ist die rede von 9,7kg. hatte leider auch meine hängewaage vergessen und konnte somit vor der testfahrt keine messung machen. es geht aber bei specialized endlich (gewichtsmäßig) abwärts...



hast du auch was gehört zum liefertermin? ich hatte was von 4.2009 gehört?


----------



## mtbmarcus (14. Juli 2008)

lt. meinem Händler Oktober 08!


----------



## Dirkinho (14. Juli 2008)

Hat einer ein Foto von der hinteren Bremsleitungsverlegung? Geht die außen an der Kettenstrebe vorbei?


----------



## x-rossi (15. Juli 2008)

vorhandene bilder aufgehellt:


----------



## Dirkinho (15. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> vorhandene bilder aufgehellt:



1000 Dank! Ich habe mir am WE einen 08er Epic Marathon Carbonrahmen gekauft, bei dem die Zugführung auch unten verläuft. Bei meinem 06er verlief der Zug oben. Wenn ich den Zug nun von unten ebenfallf innen an der Stebe vorbeilaufen lasse, ist doch der Dämpfer im Weg, dahinter bin ich u.U. zu nah am Laufrad.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben? Danke!


----------



## Danimal (15. Juli 2008)

??? Verstehe Dein Problem nicht...


----------



## Dirkinho (15. Juli 2008)

Danimal schrieb:


> ??? Verstehe Dein Problem nicht...



Man kann den Bremszug unter der Kettenstrebe verlegen und geht dann außen dran vorbei zur Bremse. Sieht aber irgendwie komisch aus. Geht man innen an der Strebe vorbei, habe ich beim 2008er Epic den Dämpfer sitzen, an dem die Leitung anliegen würde, was sicherlich nicht optimal wäre. Hoffe, das ist deutlich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (15. Juli 2008)

Ahh, habe mir gerade das 2008er auf der Specialized-Website angesehen... die Zugführung ist anders als bei meinem 2007er. Ich sehe das Problem. Das wird nur mit dem Winkeladapter am Bremssattel (wie dort abgebildet) ordentlich funktionieren), dann lässt sich der Schlauch hinter der hinteren Dämpferverschraubung herführen und kommt nicht in die Verlegenheit, den Dämpfer zu berühren.
Trotzdem: Hier geht's um das 2009er Epic und wir sollten den Thread nicht hijacken!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Dirkinho (15. Juli 2008)

Danimal schrieb:


> Ahh, habe mir gerade das 2008er auf der Specialized-Website angesehen... die Zugführung ist anders als bei meinem 2007er. Ich sehe das Problem. Das wird nur mit dem Winkeladapter am Bremssattel (wie dort abgebildet) ordentlich funktionieren), dann lässt sich der Schlauch hinter der hinteren Dämpferverschraubung herführen und kommt nicht in die Verlegenheit, den Dämpfer zu berühren.
> Trotzdem: Hier geht's um das 2009er Epic und wir sollten den Thread nicht hijacken!
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan



Danke, hast recht. Sorry für die Missachtung


----------



## meisterholly (15. Juli 2008)

GENAU RICHTIG! zur anregung der diskussion hier nun bilder einiger "nicht s-works" epic´s. die gibt es nämlich auch noch...


----------



## Dirkinho (15. Juli 2008)

meisterholly schrieb:


> GENAU RICHTIG! zur anregung der diskussion hier nun bilder einiger "nicht s-works" epic´s. die gibt es nämlich auch noch...



kickt mich immer noch nicht. Bin auf den ersten Fahreindruck gespannt, den ich mir dieses Jahr evtl. noch machen kann!?


----------



## 007ike (16. Juli 2008)

die sehen schon richtig gut aus, interessant ist die SID in den "günstigeren" Modellen. Bin mal gespannt was die Alu Rahmen wiegen!
Noch gespannter bin ich schon auf die Preise!


----------



## x-rossi (16. Juli 2008)

ich nehme an, die FutureShock E100 wird es auch solo geben? was könnte die denn dann kosten?

auf was anderes als "terralogic" habe ich bei einem epic irgendwie keinen geschmack.


----------



## mtbmarcus (16. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich nehme an, die FutureShock E100 wird es auch solo geben? was könnte die denn dann kosten?
> 
> auf was anderes als "terralogic" habe ich bei einem epic irgendwie keinen geschmack.



Die hat aber unten einen 1 1/5 Schaft. Die bekommst Du wohl in keinen anderen Rahmen.


----------



## x-rossi (16. Juli 2008)

ja ok, aber ...

welche zwei modelle (oder ein modell, zwei farbvarianten) sind denn das rotschwarze und das silberschwarze? das sieht auf dem foto schon so aus, als dass da das steuerrohr von 1/1/8 auf 1/1/5 geht.

wenns kein s-works ist, welches ist es dann?

bei den anderen epics würde es dann auch zur not noch eine terralogic von 2007 tun. bekommt hier und da ja auch noch unbenutzt.


----------



## KonaMooseman (16. Juli 2008)

Soweit ich das sehe, ist das rot-schwarze das Expert Carbon und das silberne ein Marathon Carbon.

Siehe:
http://www.mtbs.cz/Biketech/Technews/Specialized_Epic_2009_technews.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (16. Juli 2008)

Welche Gabel wo reinpasst kann ich auch irgendwie noch nicht so richtig nachvollziehen. Vielleicht baut ja RockShox für Speci Gabeln mit 1 1/5.
Wird sich in den nächsten Wochen aber alles klären.


----------



## x-rossi (16. Juli 2008)

@ KonaMooseman: wäre auch zu schön gewesen. wer leiden will, muss geld ausgeben. war doch irgendwie so, gell.

danke für die aufklärung.


----------



## meisterholly (17. Juli 2008)

zur aufklärung: alle carbonrahmen haben unten 1,5" lager - passend für e100 future shock. es gibt aber einen adapter auf 1 1/8. somit passt die sid ins steuerrohr des expert carbon! in die alumodelle passen nur 1 1/8 gabeln, also keine future shock...


----------



## KonaMooseman (17. Juli 2008)

Danke!!


----------



## keroson (17. Juli 2008)

meisterholly schrieb:


> GENAU RICHTIG! zur anregung der diskussion hier nun bilder einiger "nicht s-works" epic´s. die gibt es nämlich auch noch...



Wie warn die Dinger auf der Testfahrt? Du kannst mir jetzt nicht sagen, das du sie nicht gefahren bist. Weil ich "euch" die Woche immer mal wieder begenet bind, und die Schilder im Wald waren auch nicht zu übersehen. Die paar "northshore" wo aufgebaut waren, hab ich auch mal ausprobiert. Also raus mit der Sprache, wie war die Testfahrt.
Ach ja, du weißt auch sicher, was es sonst noch neues gibt, hast du auch Bilder vom neuen Hardtail Rahmen gemacht?


----------



## meisterholly (17. Juli 2008)

zu fahren gab es ausschließlich epic und stumpjumper carbon! was für ein jammer nur die teuersten dinger aber leider kein mitteklasse alubike.

im vergleich zu meinem epic expert testbike war das s-works augenscheinlich schneller unterwegs. liegt bzw. lag für mein empfinden aber eher am geringerem gesamtgewicht. von der performance her konnte ich keinen unterschied ausmachen, dazu hätte ich es auch auf mir bekannten heimischen trails fahren müssen. den erläuterungen zu folge ging es bei der neuentwicklung auch nicht darum das bike noch sensibler zu machen, sondern das gewicht zu senken und im design an die neue linie anzupassen.
dieser bogen im oberrohr zieht sich nun durch die komplette produktpalette - vom 400,00 euro mtb bis zur s-works reihe. das sieht in natura besser aus als ich es mir beim betrachten erster foto´s vorgestellt hatte. anbei das stumpi hardtail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (19. Juli 2008)

a propos future shock und braindämpfer: müssen die immer noch alle 40 fahrstunden gewartet werden?


----------



## randi (19. Juli 2008)

Wenn es die geometrischen Maße der Rahmengrößen gibt, hat hoffentlich der M Rahmen ein 585er mm Oberrohr.  Bei den alten war zwischen dem M und dem L Rahmen ein Riesenunterschied in der Oberrohrlänge. Bin mal gespannt wie die neuen Epic`s in Rahmengröße M aussehen. Da dürfte das Oberrohr und das Unterrohr zusammengeschweißt sein. Oder sie stufen wieder enger ab wie früher dann sollte das L passen.

Hat schon jemand Preise für die ALU-Versionen??? Oder gar die geometrischen Daten der Rahmen.


----------



## 007ike (19. Juli 2008)

ich wette mal, das die Geometrien identisch mit den alten Epics sind.


----------



## evilrogi (21. Juli 2008)

Das weisse Alumodell schaut echt schick aus!


----------



## metalmatrix (21. Juli 2008)

Hier mal Bilder vom Comp... und das Marathon in der Alu-Version
irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck dass die nicht in den Handel kommen?
Hat da jemand Informationen dazu? Vor allem beim Comp wäre es ziemlich schade... kein Einsteiger-Epic mehr???


----------



## randi (22. Juli 2008)

metalmatrix schrieb:


> Hier mal Bilder vom Comp... und das Marathon in der Alu-Version
> irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck dass die nicht in den Handel kommen?



Hallo,

habe keine Info`s. Aber ich denke Specialized läßt sich den Markt um die 2.000 Euro nicht entgehen. Also wird es Alu-Versionen geben. Oder warum bringt Scott ein Spark 50 mit Alu-Rahmen!?!?!? Die Stückzahlen Bikes liegen doch irgendwo zwischen 1.500 und 2.500 EUR. Oder liege ich da falsch???


----------



## metalmatrix (22. Juli 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe keine Info`s. Aber ich denke Specialized läßt sich den Markt um die 2.000 Euro nicht entgehen. Also wird es Alu-Versionen geben. Oder warum bringt Scott ein Spark 50 mit Alu-Rahmen!?!?!? Die Stückzahlen Bikes liegen doch irgendwo zwischen 1.500 und 2.500 EUR. Oder liege ich da falsch???



Nach der Google-Übersetzung, stand auf der tschechischen Seite Etwas von "...Lieferschwierigkeiten, Dämpfer-Stückzahlen". Auf www.stenger-bike.de
sind auch nur Bilder des Alu-Experts. Und viel eindeutiger: Auf den deutschen Info-Displays ist das Comp gar nicht erst abgebildet. Naja, wir werden sehen...


----------



## Dirkinho (22. Juli 2008)

metalmatrix schrieb:


> Nach der Google-Übersetzung, stand auf der tschechischen Seite Etwas von "...Lieferschwierigkeiten, Dämpfer-Stückzahlen". Auf www.stenger-bike.de
> sind auch nur Bilder des Alu-Experts. Und viel eindeutiger: Auf den deutschen Info-Displays ist das Comp gar nicht erst abgebildet. Naja, wir werden sehen...



wo bei Stenger hast Du die 2009er denn gefunden?


----------



## metalmatrix (22. Juli 2008)

http://www.stenger-bike.de/bin/nav/gallery.html?sid=SIXEOn8AAAEAAE9HUGE,menu=5,do=14:0

Am Ende der Fotoserie sind die Displays... naja die Info-Ständer eben, zu sehen.
Auf dem Epic-"Blatt" nur die Carbonmodelle und das Alu-Expert... hoffentlich nur Zufall


----------



## Dirkinho (22. Juli 2008)

metalmatrix schrieb:


> http://www.stenger-bike.de/bin/nav/gallery.html?sid=SIXEOn8AAAEAAE9HUGE,menu=5,do=14:0
> 
> Am Ende der Fotoserie sind die Displays... naja die Info-Ständer eben, zu sehen.
> Auf dem Epic-"Blatt" nur die Carbonmodelle und das Alu-Expert... hoffentlich nur Zufall



cool, danke. Bikehändler müsste man sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo miteinand,

Preise gibt es zur Euro-Bike, klar, die ersten Epic`s sollen einen Monat ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## svenfa (25. Juli 2008)

hallo zusammen,

das wird mein neues BABY  gibts auch noch in black... (Epic Expert) war gerade heute beim Händler... In der Schweiz kommen die ersten Specis mitte September auf den Markt

grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## Specifreak (27. Juli 2008)

Wenns da Comp 2009 gibt werd ich mir das holen denn aufwerten kann man die Teile immer noch


----------



## steve81 (28. Juli 2008)

War Freitag beim Specialized Händler um mich nach dem neuen Epic zu erkundigen.
Er meinte das 2009 vorerst die Carbon Epics u. ab Expert aufwärts den neuen Rahmen haben.
Die billigeren Modelle werden weiterhin mit dem alten Rahmen ausgeliefert.


----------



## zotty (30. Juli 2008)

hat einer das gewicht vom 2009 alurahmen?? wieviel hat sich dort getan??


----------



## bellator (30. Juli 2008)

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/Bikes.aspx?Year=2009&Brand=Specialized

hier der komplette Speci 09er Katalog online


----------



## svenfa (30. Juli 2008)

hi... 
das ist ja super... aber gibts keinen stumpfjumper fsr expert alu rahmen???


----------



## x-rossi (30. Juli 2008)

meisterholly schrieb:


> dieser bogen im oberrohr zieht sich nun durch die komplette produktpalette - vom 400,00 euro mtb bis zur s-works reihe. das sieht in natura besser aus als ich es mir beim betrachten erster foto´s vorgestellt hatte.


leider nicht, wie ich das jetzt sehe. den bogen gibts leider nur in carbon:


Stumpjumper Expert
Stumpjumper Expert Carbon


----------



## svenfa (30. Juli 2008)

na dann wirds das weisse epic expert ;-) komme vom RR und gehe ende september mal in die schweizer berge ein bisschen testen  

von meiner seite aus sind die unterschiede wie folgt:

Epic 20mm weniger federweg, sportlicher, bedingt all mountain tauglich im gegensatz zum stumpi.

liege ich da in etwa richtig... da ich in der schweiz wohne werde ich mich des öfteren in den bergen tummeln.

für vorschläge bin ich natürlich offen, aber eben der finanzielle rahmen ist beschränkt auf 5000 
CHF.

Betreffend Epic Expert:

Frame & ForkFrame ConstructionTIG-weldedFrame Tubing MaterialSpecialized M5 ORE AluminumFork Brand & ModelRockShox SID Race, 100mm travelFork MaterialAluminum/magnesium, single crownRear ShockSpecialized AFR remote mini, 100mm travel

So wie ich das sehe kein Brain mehr??? Was ist AFR remote mini???



grüsse aus der CH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (30. Juli 2008)

svenfa schrieb:


> hi...
> das ist ja super... aber gibts keinen stumpfjumper fsr expert alu rahmen???


warum nicht das elite?


----------



## svenfa (30. Juli 2008)

werds mal testen ende sept. aber kein Brain kein gar nix am rear shock?


----------



## x-rossi (30. Juli 2008)

na dann doch eher - muss wohl - das pro.


----------



## svenfa (30. Juli 2008)

ja mal schauen, von der optik her gar nichts schönes wie ich finde, wobei das natürlich subjektiv ist, wie schauts denn mit dem preis so aus, denke da reicht mein budget nicht wirklich...

falls inputs für den Stumpi / Epic vergleich da sind bin ich sehr dankbar. habe die sufu natürlich benutzt aber da wird lediglich über die 08er modelle gesprochen, und nun ist die katze ja aus dem sack mit den 09ern


----------



## aquarace (31. Juli 2008)

svenfa schrieb:


> na dann wirds das weisse epic expert ;-) komme vom RR und gehe ende september mal in die schweizer berge ein bisschen testen
> 
> von meiner seite aus sind die unterschiede wie folgt:
> 
> ...



Ich fahre auch das EPIC 
Bin sehr zufrieden....
Es hat je nach Aufbau einen sehr weiten Einsatzbereich.
Vom XC bike über Marathon bis hin zur Tour
Es klettert perfekt und ist bergab auch noch pirma zu fahren.
Natürlich kann man im sehr ruppigen Gelände mit mehr Federweg schneller runterheizen. Aber darauf kann ICH verzichten.
In meinem Dunstkreis werden sehr viele EPIC´s gefahren.
Viel Berge auch Alpenüberquerung usw.....
Also meine Empfehlung hat es.
Das einzige was ich bemängeln kann ist das Specialized sehr große Sprünge bei den rahmengrößen macht. 
S zu M 35mm 
M zu L 26mm
L zu XL 27mm
Ich habe jetzt das S genommen (173 cm/ 80cm) das M war mir viel zu Groß
Bzw gestreckt. da bin grad so an den Lenker gekommen  
Fahre jetzt das S mit nem 100mm Vorbau und einer Ungekröpften Sattelstütze.
Perfekt!

Ach ich sehe gerade du redest ja vom neuen....
Auch egal...


----------



## Danimal (31. Juli 2008)

svenfa schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe kein Brain mehr??? Was ist AFR remote mini???



Das "AFR remote mini" ist das Brain, welches mit einem Schlauch entlang des Hinterbaus mit dem eigentlichen Dämpfer verbunden wird.

Bei den kleineren Modellen (Elite) gibt es das Brain offenbar dann nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (3. August 2008)

Mal schauen wie die Preise ausfallen. 
Richtig Sinn macht das neue Epic ja nur mit der Specialized Braingabel. Die ist ja nur in unbezahlbaren Modellen drin.


----------



## svenfa (4. August 2008)

wann werden die preise bekanntgegeben?


----------



## 007ike (4. August 2008)

während der Eurobike


----------



## Robert (11. August 2008)

was hart wird ist bestimmt den S Works Rahmen mit Gabel und Kurbel alleine zu kaufen

das wird schon üder die 4000 gehen denk ich mal

ODER???


----------



## mtbmarcus (11. August 2008)

Robert schrieb:


> was hart wird ist bestimmt den S Works Rahmen mit Gabel und Kurbel alleine zu kaufen
> 
> das wird schon üder die 4000 gehen denk ich mal
> 
> ODER???




Die Befürchtung hab ich auch


----------



## Robert (12. August 2008)

da bin ich echt shcon am überlegen ob ich einfach n hardtail rahmen kauf und da noch ne schöne Gabel rein.

naja mal sehen


----------



## randi (14. August 2008)

Robert schrieb:


> da bin ich echt shcon am überlegen ob ich einfach n hardtail rahmen kauf und da noch ne schöne Gabel rein.
> 
> naja mal sehen



Diesen Gedanken trage ich auch schon mit mir rum. Zum Fully ein leichtes hardtail aufbauen. Aber welchen Rahmen Alu oder Carbon???


----------



## Robert (14. August 2008)

hmm

wenn dann würd ich carbon nehmen.

vielleicht das scale das ist schön leicht und gut

oder was mir optisch sehr gut gefällt ist das neue GT Zaskar in der schwarz matt/ glänzenden version


----------



## metalmatrix (14. August 2008)

Sinnieren über ein Scale oder Zaskar im Epic 2009 Thread? Ts ts ts


----------



## Robert (15. August 2008)

uppss ja da bin ich wohl vom thema abgekommen ;-)

bin halt auf die preise gespannt

das neue epic sieht schon sehr geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (15. August 2008)

Robert schrieb:


> uppss ja da bin ich wohl vom thema abgekommen ;-)



Kann ja mal passieren. Wobei Scott und Spcialized auch meine Favoriten sind. Und das allerschlimmste stehen sie nebeneinander im Keller beißen sie sich nicht einmal  Das machen nur die Hersteller untereinander und "manche" Biker.
Hatte vor zwei Jahren auch ein Epic und ein Genius. Eins wurde gefahren und eins aufgebaut.


----------



## x-rossi (15. August 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Und das allerschlimmste stehen sie nebeneinander im Keller beißen sie sich nicht einmal.


dieser satz macht mich ein wenig nachdenklich.


----------



## randi (15. August 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> dieser satz macht mich ein wenig nachdenklich.



Soll er auch


----------



## x-rossi (15. August 2008)

achso würden das alle so praktizieren das schreiben ohne kommas wäre ich wohl eher drauf gekommen was der satz bedeuten soll.

mein fehler, sorry!


----------



## meisterholly (19. August 2008)

hey, mal zurück zum thema!
s-works epic frame set 2009 kostet 3799,00! wer es mit der hauseigenen carbonkurbel kombinieren möchte muß hierfür noch einmal 795,00 zahlen!!! lieferung jedoch nicht vor januar 2009!


----------



## x-rossi (19. August 2008)

tschüss epic


----------



## pirat00 (20. August 2008)

also ich finde den preis nun nicht übertrieben, die preissteigerung ist doch eigentlich im rahmen des üblichen!

und außerdem, es soll ja nicht jeder ein sworks fahren


----------



## der Bauer (20. August 2008)

pirat00 schrieb:


> also ich finde den preis nun nicht übertrieben, [...]



Na klar! 795 für ne Kurbel...


----------



## Lateralus (20. August 2008)

der Bauer schrieb:


> Na klar! 795 für ne Kurbel...



Naja, schau Dir mal an, was ne Cannondale SI-Kurbel kostet - die ist noch teurer. Ne Clavicula, die gewichtsmäßig noch besser ist, ist auch teurer. Und dann schau Dir mal die UVP für ne stinknormale XTR an und nicht den überall erhältlichen OEM-Kurs. Da schlackerste auch mit den Ohren. Die 1000  Aufpreis für die Speci-Gabel macht mir mehr Kopfzerbrechen, denn Gabeln für 1000  sind ja mittlerweile zum Glück wieder ne Seltenheit. Selbst die neue Durin SL gibts für unter 600 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (20. August 2008)

ist schon viel Geld! Naja mal noch ein paar Nächte drüber schlafen!


----------



## joreg (20. August 2008)

o.k., genug Infos.
Hab mich für ein neues Hardtail entschieden


----------



## x-rossi (20. August 2008)

und ich steig um auf ein BULLS hardtail. für nen 1000er. mit der differenz zum s-works besorge ich mir anabole steroide und zieh dann eh alle ab.

specialized


----------



## randi (20. August 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Naja, schau Dir mal an, was ne Cannondale SI-Kurbel kostet - die ist noch teurer. Und dann schau Dir mal die UVP für ne stinknormale XTR an und nicht den überall erhältlichen OEM-Kurs.  Die 1000  Aufpreis für die Speci-Gabel macht mir mehr Kopfzerbrechen, denn Gabeln für 1000  sind ja mittlerweile zum Glück wieder ne Seltenheit. Selbst die neue Durin SL gibts für unter 600 .



Da haste Recht, aber jetzt kommt das ABER eine SI oder Specialized Kurbel oder Gabel bekommt man nicht wie eine XTR Kurbel zum Internetpreis! 
Welche Durin, meinst du die neue  2009er ? Wenn ja wo?


----------



## Lateralus (20. August 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Da haste Recht, aber jetzt kommt das ABER eine SI oder Specialized Kurbel oder Gabel bekommt man nicht wie eine XTR Kurbel zum Internetpreis!
> Welche Durin, meinst du die neue  2009er ? Wenn ja wo?



Ist mir klar, aber der UVP einer XTR liegt normalerweise auch um 500 Schleifen. Mehr will ich ja gar nicht sagen. Ohne OEM-Preise würde die auch niemand kaufen.

Die Durin SL gibts schon in der Bucht, bei Jedisports, bei Egle-Parts...


----------



## mtbmarcus (20. August 2008)

meisterholly schrieb:


> hey, mal zurück zum thema!
> s-works epic frame set 2009 kostet 3799,00! wer es mit der hauseigenen carbonkurbel kombinieren möchte muß hierfür noch einmal 795,00 zahlen!!! lieferung jedoch nicht vor januar 2009!



Auaaaa

Incl. Kurbel wär es echt noch eine Überlegung wert gewesen. Aber so?!
Muß mal rechnen was ich für meinen s-Works Epic Rahmen bekomme.
Dann noch R7 und PowerArms samt Innenlager verkaufen. Bleibt aber immer noch ein schönes Sümmchem. Dann brauche ich natürlich noch eine vom Gewicht her vergleichbare Kurbel als Ersatz für meine PowerArms. Das wird nicht billig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (21. August 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ist mir klar, aber der UVP einer XTR liegt normalerweise auch um 500 Schleifen. Mehr will ich ja gar nicht sagen. Ohne OEM-Preise würde die auch niemand kaufen






Hi Lateralus,

haste vollkommen Recht, nur die Speiseeis-Teile bekomme ich nicht zu OEM Preisen. 



			
				Die Durin SL gibts schon in der Bucht schrieb:
			
		

> Danke muß ich mal kucken.


----------



## randi (21. August 2008)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Auaaaa
> 
> Incl. Kurbel wär es echt noch eine Überlegung wert gewesen. Aber so?!
> Muß mal rechnen was ich für meinen s-Works Epic Rahmen bekomme.
> Dann noch R7 und PowerArms samt Innenlager verkaufen. Bleibt aber immer noch ein schönes Sümmchem. Dann brauche ich natürlich noch eine vom Gewicht her vergleichbare Kurbel als Ersatz für meine PowerArms. Das wird nicht billig




Hi Marcus,

das ist ja schon fast wie Ferrari fahren. Und Bernd macht ordentlich Umsatz, das sind Preise  für die kaufen sich andere Motorräder


----------



## Danimal (21. August 2008)

meisterholly schrieb:


> hey, mal zurück zum thema!
> s-works epic frame set 2009 kostet 3799,00! wer es mit der hauseigenen carbonkurbel kombinieren möchte muß hierfür noch einmal 795,00 zahlen!!! lieferung jedoch nicht vor januar 2009!


Ist die Gabel dabei? Wenn ja, dann ist der Tarif eigentlich nicht so viel höher als letztes Jahr (da kostete der Rahmen ohne Gabel glaube ich 2800). 
Ohne Gabel fände ich den Kurs absolut inakzeptabel für ein Großserien-Plastik-Rad.

Cheers,
D.


----------



## mtbmarcus (21. August 2008)

Bei freier Gabel- und Kurbelwahl würde ich ähnlich denken. Aber so muß ich ja die Gabel teuer mitkaufen und brauche ja auch noch eine teure Kurbel. Wenn ich z.B. eine normale XTR-Kurbel nehme ist ja der ganze Gewichtsvorteil des neuen Rahmens futsch.
Ein Merida 96 ist ja auch nicht schlecht


----------



## x-rossi (21. August 2008)

eben!


----------



## fritzbox (21. August 2008)

joreg schrieb:


> o.k., genug Infos.
> Hab mich für ein neues Hardtail entschieden



Geht mir genauso,selbst wenn ich meinen Händlerrabatt abziehe ist es Schweineteuer


----------



## Rockhopper (21. August 2008)

bei den Preisen von Specialized scheint man wirklich den Eindruck zu gewinnen, dass Specialized nicht mehr soviel Kunden haben möchte. Aber den Gewinn doch gerne noch etwas steigert

habe mir gerade bei den Hardtails mittlerweile schon ausreichend Alternativen angeschaut. Bei den Preisen kann ich gerne auf eine lange Rahmengarantie verzichten.

Den Vorteil von Carbon am MTB-Rahmen habe ich bis jetzt nicht entdeckt (aus der Sicht eines Bikers, der sein Zeugs aus der eigenen Tasche zahlt)


----------



## RagazziFully (21. August 2008)

meisterholly schrieb:


> s-works epic frame set 2009 kostet 3799,00!



Für die Knete bekomme ich ein neues Hardtail, ein neues Rennrad und ein gutes Auto!


----------



## x-rossi (21. August 2008)

und der hammer ist, man muss weiterhin immer hart trainieren, wenn man vorne dabei sein möchte.

3799,00  für mit ohne räder


----------



## Danimal (21. August 2008)

Jau, das ist schon kein Pappenstiel.
Wäre das jetzt ein absolut zeitloser Klassiker, an dem man sich mindestens 10 bis 15 Jahre erfreuen könnte, dann sähe meine Bereitschaft, so viel Geld auszugeben, schon anders aus.
Mein ein Jahr altes S-Works Epic ist mittlerweile ein alter, von einem neuen Modell abgelöster Bock. Das wird jedes Jahr so weitergehen. Und das Marketing schmiert einem ja auch direkt aufs Brot, was zum Vorgängermodell alles verbessert wurde... und das sind keine Kleinigkeiten. Das neue Epic ist ein komplett neues Rad!
Ich habe überhaupt keine Probleme, viel Geld für ein Moots oder ne Speedhub auszugeben, weil das Dinge sind, die nicht nur lange halten, sondern die mir auch in Jahren noch gefallen.
Jeder, der jetzt ein Epic kauft, weiß, dass die teure Karre nächstes Jahr überholt ist... und nur der Optik oder des Kultfaktors wegen kaufe ich mir kein Specialized, da gibt es Produkte mit mehr "Mojo".

Mal abwarten, wo sich die Preise dann tatsächlich so einpendeln, wenn die Böcke erstmal im Laden stehen.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalmatrix (22. August 2008)

(Mal abwarten, wo sich die Preise dann tatsächlich so einpendeln, wenn die Böcke erstmal im Laden stehen)

Wenn das der tatsächliche Preis ist würde ich mir wenig Hoffnung machen. Specialized ist beim Preis und Vertrieb ziemlich rigoros. Da muß man dann schon private Kontakte zu Händlern haben 
Aber für Rahmen, Gabel, Kurbeln und Sattelstütze geht der Preis doch in Ordnung? Ist ja nicht so, dass man gezwungen wird es zu kaufen??? Aber die Diskussion habe ich eh noch nie verstanden... in 5 Jahren heulen dann wieder alle dem "guten, alten Epic" nach 
Ausserdem: Erstmal draufsetzen, fahren, testen... dann beantworten sich die meisten Fragen von selbst.


----------



## fritzbox (22. August 2008)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Für die Knete bekomme ich ein neues Hardtail, ein neues Rennrad und ein gutes Auto!



Aber nicht von Speschelaist


----------



## x-rossi (22. August 2008)

metalmatrix schrieb:


> Aber für Rahmen, Gabel, Kurbeln und Sattelstütze geht der Preis doch in Ordnung? Ist ja nicht so, dass man gezwungen wird es zu kaufen???


die möglichkeit, eine futureshock in ein günstigeres alumodell einzubauen, wäre meiner meinung nach auch nicht unattraktiv.

carbon


----------



## fritzbox (22. August 2008)

Rockhopper schrieb:


> bei den Preisen von Specialized scheint man wirklich den Eindruck zu gewinnen, dass Specialized nicht mehr soviel Kunden haben möchte. Aber den Gewinn doch gerne noch etwas steigert
> 
> *habe mir gerade bei den Hardtails mittlerweile schon ausreichend Alternativen angeschaut.* Bei den Preisen kann ich gerne auf eine lange Rahmengarantie verzichten.
> 
> Den Vorteil von Carbon am MTB-Rahmen habe ich bis jetzt nicht entdeckt (aus der Sicht eines Bikers, der sein Zeugs aus der eigenen Tasche zahlt)



Wenn man sieht das es im Moment von Canyon ein Rahmen mit Durin Gabel Syntace Stütze ,Vorbau für 1299E gibt und der genauso aus Taiwan kommt wie mein Tarmac SL2 dann muß man sich das ganze schon gut überlegen


----------



## Marcusbike72 (22. August 2008)

Ich kann eigentlich nur den Kopf schÃ¼tteln ... wenn jemand sag dieser Preis geht in Ordnung... . Sind wir mal ehrlich, ist es das Geld wert...???? Ich fahre schon ein paar Jahre Specialized... und alle in der S-Works AusfÃ¼hrung. Hab mich eigtlich schon sehr auf das neue Epic gefreut...aber als ich hier im Net die Preise rausbekommen habe... was ein Rahmen kosten soll... geht...geht garnicht... Man Ã¼berlege... 2008 Kostet ein Rahmen 2800â¬  
und jetzt soll ich fÃ¼r 1000â¬ eine Gabel mitkaufen... die neu auf dem Markt ist und in der 120mm AusfÃ¼hrung.. nicht gerad so berrauschend ist..  ???? also 500 â¬ fÃ¼r ne Gabel geh in Ordnung.. aber darÃ¼ber... kann man sich sein Teil denken... ???? sind da Edelsteine drann...????
An der Preis und Rahmenpolitik.... wird Specialized.. 2009 von mir keine Punke bekommen... 
Warum bietet ihr wie die letrzten Jahre nicht nur einen Rahmen mit DÃ¤mpfer an, damit sich die Biker...selber endscheiden kÃ¶nnne was sie an Gabel verbauen mÃ¶chten.... 
Und eins soll sich jeder mal fragen was soll so ein Teil im Jahre 2020 kosten ...????
fÃ¼r das gleiche Geld kann ich mir denn bestimmt ein neuen VW FOX kaufen z.B...super..!!!
wie schon oben mal jemand geschrieben ... kÃ¶nnte man glauben das Specialized.. diese RÃ¤de nicht mehr fÃ¼r Jedermann verkaufen mÃ¶chte ...(was man auch hinter vorgehaltener Hand von Specialized Concept Store HÃ¤ndler gesagt bekommt) was schon ziemlich bescheiden ist !!!!!!!!!
Schluss endlich ist es jedem Ã¼berlassen .....was er an Geld aus gibt am Rad... aber fÃ¶rderlich fÃ¼r die Zunkuft ist so was nicht....!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-rossi (23. August 2008)

wenn der sauser jetzt nicht gold holt, dann ist das 09er epic eh nix.


----------



## 007ike (23. August 2008)

mit deb Preisen ist das so ne Sache, wenn man liest, das Merida sein Top Fully für 8999,-  anbietet, Cannondale beim Scaplel bei 7499,- angekommen ist, ein Scott Genius 7500,- bringen soll, da ist es doch logisch das ein Specialized s-works nicht bei 6500,- bleiben kann!
Ob die Kisten das Wert sind entscheiden letztlich nur die Käufer und nicht die Mauler!
Ich denke aus dieser Liga bin ich jedoch raus!
Achja, wenn es doch noch ein Epic werden sollte, dann das "günstigste" Carbon Teil. Das ist dann schon bösartig genug vom Preis und ich kann es über Jahre optimieren. Hat auch was!


----------



## x-rossi (23. August 2008)

sauser auf dem ultimativen 09er carbon s-works epic noch nicht mal bronze.

ein specialized epic marathon carbon 2007 kostete damals* 4699  - KOMPLETT! 

danke, olympia, für die kaufentscheidung!



*das war letztes jahr


----------



## Danimal (23. August 2008)

Ich glaube, dass der eigentliche Punkt ein anderer ist. Bei den aktuellen Top-Modellen geht es um ein paar Gramm, die den Kohl nicht fett machen und um Steifigkeitswerte, die mich überhaupt nicht interessieren. Das sind Räder, die eigentlich nur für eine extrem kleine Elite von Radfahrern überhaupt Sinn machen. Fahrer, die für ihr Material nicht bezahlen müssen und bei denen Preisgelder und Erfolge jedes Material rechtfertigen.
Genau diese Böcke werden seit ein paar Jahren in Großserie hergestellt und die Hersteller vermitteln jedem Hobbyfahrer das Gefühlt, unbedingt auch in dieser Liga mitspielen zu müssen. Das ist ungefähr so, als wenn ich mit einem Formel-1 Boliden zur Arbeit fahren würde.
Klar, das Material ist geil und es scheint genug Leute zu geben, die auch bereit sind, die Kohle dafür auszugeben (mich selbst eingeschlossen). Schwachsinnig ist das trotzdem.
Die Branche merkt halt, welche Beträge sie verlangen kann und richtet die Modellpalette danach aus... klar, das würde ich wohl auch so machen.

Cheers,
D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopper (23. August 2008)

gerade in Europa gibt es ausreichend Alternativen zu Specialized; hier haben sie keinen Patentschutz auf das 'Horst-Link'.
nur mal an Cube, Ghost, Canyon, Liteville etc. gedacht.
Denke, dass es letztlich auf die Preise der unteren & mittleren Ausstattungslinien ankommen wird. 
Wie schon gesagt, mittlerweile haben ja viele Hersteller ein sogenanntes 'Highend-Bike' im Programm
schönes WE


----------



## Danimal (23. August 2008)

So, kleines Update:

Ich war gerade bei meinem Specialized-Händler, der das neue Modell bereits fahren konnte. Die umgewandelte Hinterbau-Konstruktion fühlt sich wohl wirklich anders an, er meint sensibler. Kann gut sein, denn der Dämpfer wird jetzt zentral angesteuert und nicht mehr auf nur einer Seite, wo Scherkräfte wirken können. Wie stark sich das wirklich auswirkt, wird man sehen.

Jetzt zum Preis: 3700 Euro inklusive Gabel und Kurbel. DAS ist dann auf einmal schon wieder was anderes!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## x-rossi (23. August 2008)

gabel inklusive war ja von vornherein klar = frame SET.

aber die 3700 - gelten die für dich oder für alle?


----------



## Danimal (23. August 2008)

Ne, das hörte sich nach dem offiziellen Tarif an. Nagel mich nicht drauf fest, vielleicht hat er auch 3799 gesagt.
So oder so werden Kunden, die so ein Gerät kaufen wollen, nicht den Listenpreis bezahlen ;-)

Cheers,
D


----------



## x-rossi (23. August 2008)

drei fünf! mehr geb ich nicht


----------



## fritzbox (23. August 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> drei fünf! mehr geb ich nicht



3 höchstens 

Muß ja keines kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meisterholly (23. August 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> mit deb Preisen ist das so ne Sache, wenn man liest, das Merida sein Top Fully für 8999,-  anbietet, Cannondale beim Scaplel bei 7499,- angekommen ist, ein Scott Genius 7500,- bringen soll, da ist es doch logisch das ein Specialized s-works nicht bei 6500,- bleiben kann!


aber es bleibt mit 6599,00 unter 7000,00 und deutlich unter den mitbewerbern!
interessant dürfte das expert carbon sein - kostet soviel wie der s-works frame kit ist aber ein komplettbike


----------



## mtbmarcus (23. August 2008)

Danimal schrieb:


> So, kleines Update:
> 
> Ich war gerade bei meinem Specialized-Händler, der das neue Modell bereits fahren konnte. Die umgewandelte Hinterbau-Konstruktion fühlt sich wohl wirklich anders an, er meint sensibler. Kann gut sein, denn der Dämpfer wird jetzt zentral angesteuert und nicht mehr auf nur einer Seite, wo Scherkräfte wirken können. Wie stark sich das wirklich auswirkt, wird man sehen.
> 
> ...



Ich denke da ist dein Händler falsch informiert. Der Preis ist wohl ohne Kurbeln. Allerdings hoffe ich natürlich daß er richtig informiert ist


----------



## meisterholly (23. August 2008)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Ich denke da ist dein Händler falsch informiert. Der Preis ist wohl ohne Kurbeln. Allerdings hoffe ich natürlich daß er richtig informiert ist


richtig, für 3799,00 gibt es nur den rahmen/gabel kit!


----------



## x-rossi (23. August 2008)

die future shock e100 soll 1,356g. wieviel wird sie kosten? 

insgesamt dann doch wieder über 4.000 . 

na dann fang ich mal wieder an an den weihnachtsmann zu glauben


----------



## meisterholly (23. August 2008)

nix über 4000! also nochmal in aller deutlichkeit: für 3799,00 euro gibt es den rahmen, logischerweise mit dämpfer, steuersatz, die future shock gabel, sattelklemme und stütze. die gabel wird es nicht einzeln geben. wozu auch? paßt in keinen anderen rahmen...


----------



## x-rossi (23. August 2008)

sorry, missverständnis! epic expert carbon -> sid raus -> future shock rein. so meinte ich das.

p.s. die future shock wird nicht ins expert carbon passen?


----------



## meisterholly (24. August 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> sorry, missverständnis! epic expert carbon -> sid raus -> future shock rein. so meinte ich das.
> 
> p.s. die future shock wird nicht ins expert carbon passen?



doch da passt sie rein, dazu müßte man sie jedoch einzeln bekommen. das ist meinem wissens nach aber nicht der fall...


----------



## x-rossi (24. August 2008)

vielen dank für die info, meisterholly, dann wirds wohl definitiv 2009 nix mit dem epic und mir 

das epic expert carbon - hinten hui, vorne pfui für 3.700 . und selbst durch rabatt für vielleicht 3.200  ... ist doch kein echtes epic


----------



## mtbmarcus (25. August 2008)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Ich denke da ist dein Händler falsch informiert. Der Preis ist wohl ohne Kurbeln. Allerdings hoffe ich natürlich daß er richtig informiert ist



Ich nehme alles zurück!!!

Der Preis ist tatsächlich für Rahmen, Gabel, Stütze und Kurbeln!

Aussage ist vom Specialized-Vertreter. Mein Händler hat seit heute die aktuelle Preisliste.

Dann hört es sich wirklich nicht mehr so schlecht an.


----------



## fritzbox (25. August 2008)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Ich nehme alles zurück!!!
> 
> Der Preis ist tatsächlich für Rahmen, Gabel, Stütze und Kurbeln!
> 
> ...



Das schaut dann schon wieder besser aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (25. August 2008)

dann kann ich ja nur hoffen, dass sich meisterholly (als händler) dann auch ein drittes mal - nach dem bogendesign des s-works hardtails für alle hardtails, dem set-preis des s-works epic jetzt hoffentlich auch mit der separaten erhältlichkeit der fs e100 - täuscht.


----------



## randi (25. August 2008)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Ich nehme alles zurück!!!
> 
> Der Preis ist tatsächlich für Rahmen, Gabel, Stütze und Kurbeln!
> 
> ...



Hallo Marcus,

Danke, da fällt uns allen doch ein Stein vom Herzen. 
Am Donnerstag werde ich Bernd besuchen, Vororder


----------



## mtbmarcus (25. August 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus,
> 
> Danke, da fällt uns allen doch ein Stein vom Herzen.
> Am Donnerstag werde ich Bernd besuchen, Vororder



Dann muß ich morgen schon hin. Damit ich vor dir bestellen kann


----------



## Danimal (25. August 2008)

... mir glaubt ja keiner ;-)


----------



## meisterholly (25. August 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> dann kann ich ja nur hoffen, dass sich meisterholly (als händler) dann auch ein drittes mal - nach dem bogendesign des s-works hardtails für alle hardtails, dem set-preis des s-works epic jetzt hoffentlich auch mit der separaten erhältlichkeit der fs e100 - täuscht.


es tut mir leid aber ich kann in meinem 2009er dealersbook nichts finden wo steht das der framekit mit kurbel kommt. und auf den seiten des kapitels components finde ich auch keinerlei hinweise auf eine einzeln verfügbare gabel. wohl aber infos zur kurbel (2oder 3fach, 170mm und 175mm kurbellänge). mag sein das es in der saison möglich sein wird über die serviceabteilung von specialized eine e100 zu beziehen aber offizell ist/wird sie nicht einzeln aufgelistet!


----------



## randi (26. August 2008)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Dann muß ich morgen schon hin. Damit ich vor dir bestellen kann



Hallo Marcus,

laß uns eine Sammelbestellung machen 
Vorab brauchen wir die geometrischen Daten, fahre gerne 585er Oberrohr mit 120er Vorbau. Altes Epic Gr. M, neues? Der L Rahmen ist mir viel zu lang gewesen, selbst mit 90er Vorbau hatte ich Nackenprobleme.

Dann soll Bernd doch schon mal den Kaffee aufstellen und Kuchen/Stückchen  organisieren


----------



## x-rossi (26. August 2008)

meisterholly schrieb:


> es tut mir leid aber ich kann in meinem 2009er dealersbook nichts finden wo steht das der framekit mit kurbel kommt. und auf den seiten des kapitels components finde ich auch keinerlei hinweise auf eine einzeln verfügbare gabel. wohl aber infos zur kurbel (2oder 3fach, 170mm und 175mm kurbellänge). mag sein das es in der saison möglich sein wird über die serviceabteilung von specialized eine e100 zu beziehen aber offizell ist/wird sie nicht einzeln aufgelistet!


wertfrei möchte ich zum schluss kommen, dass mich die unterschiedliche informationslage aller beteiligten quellen wundert. entweder hat jetzt der specialized-vertreter recht oder du. beide können nicht recht haben.

ich gehe jetzt einfach mal von der annahme aus und ich wünsche mir dass ich mit ihr recht habe, dass der ein oder andere händler >>_Der Preis ist tatsächlich für Rahmen, Gabel, Stütze und Kurbeln!_<< da schon einen versteckten treuerabatt mit eingerechnet hat und dieses paket dann für 3 8 an seinen stammbiker weggibt.

ich gehe auch schon die ganze zeit davon aus, dass proforma ein paar e100er bereitstehen, falls es doch irgendwann mal aus irgendwelchen gründen garantiefälle geben wird, bei denen die komplette gabel gewechselt werden muss. schwer vorstellbar ein komplettversagen, aber möglich ist alles. ausserdem ich kann mir ein carbon-epic ohne e100 halt einfach nicht vorstellen, wenn es für den einbau einer solchen quasi vorbereitet ist. ein wohlgesinnter händler wird da was drehen können.

wo im radsport gedopt wird, sind korrupte händler nicht weit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




muss mal selbst meine beiden händler besuchen.


----------



## randi (29. August 2008)

War auch bei meinem Specialzed Händler und habe in die Preisliste und Prospekt kucken dürfen 
Zur Eurobike wird es dann offiziell welcher Liefreumfang und Preise die neuen "Klamotten" haben. Wie es aussieht gehört zum Rahmenkit, die Gabel/Steuersatz, BB30Tretlager/Carbonkurbel und die Sattelstütze/Klemmung verglichen mit anderen Rahmen ist das Verhältnis beim neuen Epic besser. Innovative Gabel und BB30Tretlager mit Karbonkurbel. Klar kann man sich ander Rahmenkits mit ner 400EUR Gabel und ner XT Kurbel für 109EUR schön rechnen.
Es fährt ja auch nicht jeder einen Porsch.


----------



## Wayne70 (4. September 2008)

Gibt es den Angaben zu den Gewichten der Modelle?
Das Expert Carbon kommt wohl für 3799,- und das Expert Alu für 2999,-
Aber wie schwer?

Da Speci groß damit wirbt, dass das Gewicht um 700gr./800gr. (aber wohl nur Top Modell) reduziert wurde, frage ich mich was die Modelle ohne Speci Gabel, den Speci Kurbeln und der ganzen "Integration" wiegen.
Die o.g. genannten Modelle dürften dann im Vergleich zu den Vorjahrmodelle doch nicht wesentlich leichter sein. Ist der Alurahmen auch
leichter geworden? Der Carbonrahmen glaube ich ist etwas mehr als 100gr. leichter (in der letzten Bike stand da was drin).
Gruß
Wayne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (4. September 2008)

das bleibt jetzt erst einmal mal abzuwarten. Was mich stutzig macht, im Händlerbuch sind nur die 3 Carbonmodelle abgebildet!? Mal sehen was das bedeutet..............


----------



## x-rossi (4. September 2008)

da braucht wohl einer geld für das frame-set.

ganz scön viel möchte er für den ollen schinken da noch haben


----------



## Danimal (4. September 2008)

Och, so daneben finde ich den Preis gar nicht. Sieht doch noch gut aus, die Karre. Ich stelle hier im Forum aber an vielen Stellen fest, dass Leute meinen, ein Rad dürfte nach zwei Jahren nur noch ein Zehntel kosten...

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## aquarace (4. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

war gerade bei meinem HÃ¤ndler...
vor mir liegt die Kunden Preisliste 2009
So sieht das aus...
Marathon Carbon (neuer Rahmen)  4799,--â¬ 
Expert Carbon (neuer Rahmen) 3799,--â¬
Expert Alu (neuer Rahmen) 2999,--â¬    (ab Februar wahrscheinlich spÃ¤ter 2009)
Comp Classic (nur mit altem Rahmen!) 1999,--â¬ ( was spÃ¤ter kommt wuÃten Sie nicht)
FSR Classic (nur mit altem Rahmen!) 1699,--â¬

das ist fakt:

Ach ja 
S Works 6599,--â¬
Frame Set mit Gabel, Kurbel und SattelstÃ¼tze 3799,--â¬

Wer das neue in Alu will  muÃ sich noch gedulden und kann dann nur das 
Expert haben. 
Prospekte gibt es nÃ¤chste Woche.

Wenn ich das gewuÃt hÃ¤tte dann hÃ¤tt ich mir mein Comp noch nicht gekauft!! so ein ScheiÃ

GruÃ
Andy


----------



## Scalpel3000 (5. September 2008)

Moin, finde es ja optisch nicht schlecht...doch der Umwerfer gibt mir zu denken..da kann ich ja nur das modell verbauen..und der liegt ja voll im Dreckbeschuss...


----------



## Wayne70 (8. September 2008)

aquarace schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Ach ja
> ...



Nach Rücksprache mit meinem Händler. Frameset kann im Standard ohne Kurbel normal geordert werden. Kurbel ist Add On.
Wayne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (8. September 2008)

was besonderst gut ausseiht, sind die Alubleche gegen Chainsuck, und runterfallende Kette..


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (8. September 2008)

Was hat denn die Lage des Dämpfers 2009 gegenüber der Lage neben der Hinterradstrebe für Vorteile?
Der "Fachmann" im MtB-Video: "em, ähm, emm,  Systemintegration  und der Dämpfer kann sehr klein und filigran sein..."  : 
Den Rest hätte der nette Herr Spezialised auch beim Epic 2007, 2006 erzählen können.  Also was bringts ?  Spark-Kopie?

gruss  _t.o.o.l_


----------



## mtbmarcus (8. September 2008)

Machs besser wenn Du kurzfristig und unvorbereitet vor der Kamera stehst.
In den anderen Filmen war es teilweise auch nicht besser. Aber wie gesagt. Selber besser machen.


----------



## pirat00 (8. September 2008)

der größte vorteil soll wohl sein das der hinterbau nun filigraner aufgebaut werden kann.
bei der einseitigen dämpferaufnahme traten sehr große kräfte auf die schwinge auf, das wurde nun bei der neuen dämpferanbindung minimiert und somit kann der hinterbau leichter gebaut werden!


----------



## randi (8. September 2008)

Finde das 09er Epic schon toll, doch wenn ich mir das Spark, Lux, Merida und ... Ghost Lector ansehe? Alle das gleiche Konzept, Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr etwas andere Anlenkung, Horst Link in der Kettenstrebe oder Sitzstrebe. 1994 hatte ich ein Univega Fully mit FOX Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr. OK heute Industrielager damals Gleitlager, steinigt mich wenn ich jetzt behaupte keinen Unterschied zwischen den Bikes von heute zu sehen. Je anch Hersteller ist die Anlenkung weiter unten vorne oder .... Und RockyMountain baut sein Element schon seit Jahrzehnten so. Und wir fallen immer auf die Marketingabteilungen rein, Mehrgelenker, abgestützer Eingelenker, Viergelenker. Schwingendrehpunkt auf der Höhe vom Kleinen Kettenblatt dann wieder auf dem Mittleren, dann wieder Kleines und jetzt sind wir wieder auf der Höhe vom Mittleren.
Specialized kann man zu Gute halten dass Sie Ihr Viergelenker HorstLinnk gnadenlos (sind halt Patentinhaber) durchziehen und nicht so einen Wackelkurs wie Scott machen, Eingelenker Strike, Viergelenker Genius und jetzt Spark ...

Letzendlich zählt die Leistung die man in den Beinen hat.


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (8. September 2008)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Machs besser wenn Du kurzfristig und unvorbereitet vor der Kamera stehst.
> In den anderen Filmen war es teilweise auch nicht besser. Aber wie gesagt. Selber besser machen.



Sorry,  wenn die Frage falsch rüberkam. Die Kritik ging (sollte) nur gegen den INHALT. Selbst wenn man wenn kurzfristig und unvorbereitet vor der Kamera steht, sollte doch ein Vertreter der Firma das Prinzip der Verbesserung (wenn´s denn eines gibt) erläutern können. Wie ist mir auch egal, kein Problem.



pirat00 schrieb:


> der größte vorteil soll wohl sein das der hinterbau nun filigraner aufgebaut werden kann.
> bei der einseitigen dämpferaufnahme traten sehr große kräfte auf die schwinge auf, das wurde nun bei der neuen dämpferanbindung minimiert und somit kann der hinterbau leichter gebaut werden!


Das könnte einleuchten...

gruss _t.o.o.l_


----------



## meisterholly (9. September 2008)

pirat00 schrieb:


> der größte vorteil soll wohl sein das der hinterbau nun filigraner aufgebaut werden kann.
> bei der einseitigen dämpferaufnahme traten sehr große kräfte auf die schwinge auf, das wurde nun bei der neuen dämpferanbindung minimiert und somit kann der hinterbau leichter gebaut werden!


genau so ist es. das alte epic mit seitlichem dämpfer brauchte ein "stabileres" sattelrohr damit es sich beim einfedern nicht verdreht. die neue anlenkung erlaubt dünnere und somit leichtere rohre und leichter mußte das epic nun wirklich mal werden!


----------



## Vars.Molta (9. September 2008)

meisterholly schrieb:


> g............................und leichter mußte das epic nun wirklich mal werden!



Und, wie leicht ist es denn nun?

gruss.the.vars.molta


----------



## randi (11. September 2008)

Vars.Molta schrieb:


> Und, wie leicht ist es denn nun?
> 
> gruss.the.vars.molta


Genau, 
das reine Rahmengewicht würde mich auch interessieren. Bei Cannondale sind die Rahmen auch nicht wirklich leicht, die holen das Gewicht mit "SI" raus und das ist teuer.


----------



## fritzbox (11. September 2008)

Vars.Molta schrieb:


> Und, wie leicht ist es denn nun?
> 
> gruss.the.vars.molta



Ich tippe mal auf 2250Gramm mit Dämpfer in Größe 19 Zoll ,leichter wird es wohl nicht sein ,den Rest macht dann die integrierte Kurbel und Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meisterholly (11. September 2008)

meisterholly schrieb:


> uns wurden einige gewichtsangaben auf dem dealers event um die ohren gehauen, habe nicht mitgeschrieben bzw war nicht schnell genug mit fotografieren während der powerpoint präsentation - wenn ich mich recht entsinne: rahmen 1800gramm, dämpfer 330 gramm, gabel 1380gramm, kurbel 660 gramm... im tabellarisch dargestelltem vergleich zum 2008er mit fox gabel waren es in summe knapp 700gramm ersparnis. ein gesamtgewicht des epic´s wurde nicht erwähnt, beim s-works era mit angepassten "rohrsatz" ist die rede von 9,7kg. hatte leider auch meine hängewaage vergessen und konnte somit vor der testfahrt keine messung machen. es geht aber bei specialized endlich (gewichtsmäßig) abwärts...


nach wie vor ist dies mein kenntnisstand. habe auch auf ´m ordertag und der eurobike keine waage dabei gehabt. aber sobald der rahmenkit hier ist wird er zerlegt und nachgewogen!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (12. September 2008)

meisterholly schrieb:


> uns wurden einige gewichtsangaben auf dem dealers event um die ohren gehauen, habe nicht mitgeschrieben bzw war nicht schnell genug mit fotografieren während der powerpoint präsentation - wenn ich mich recht entsinne: rahmen 1800gramm, dämpfer 330 gramm, gabel 1380gramm, kurbel 660 gramm... im tabellarisch dargestelltem vergleich zum 2008er mit fox gabel waren es in summe knapp 700gramm ersparnis. ein gesamtgewicht des epic´s wurde nicht erwähnt, beim s-works era mit angepassten "rohrsatz" ist die rede von 9,7kg. hatte leider auch meine hängewaage vergessen und konnte somit vor der testfahrt keine messung machen. es geht aber bei specialized endlich (gewichtsmäßig) abwärts...



Moin, du fährst zu einem "Dealers-Event" (Händlertreff) ohne dich darauf vorzubereiten obwohl fest steht das der Hersteller die TOP Räder präsentiert....

kannst NIX wiegen, hast NIX aufgeschrieben, hast vielleicht nicht richtig zugehört, und hast noch dazu zu langsam fotografiert, oder besser gesagt NIX geschossen....

Was soll ich denn jetzt von deiner Aussage hier halten..??

Ich würde mal sagen auf gesamter LÄNGE versagt...

Na Hauptsache Du lieferst mal die Gewichte eindrucksvoll und in einer TOP Qualtität hier auf der Waage, damit sich ein jeder mal ein genaues Bild von den Tatsachen machen kann.

P.S.
Beim nächten mal BITTE schnell Vottos machen, mitschreiben, abwiegen und zuhören.


----------



## randi (12. September 2008)

Kann ja mal passieren, bei so einer fesselnden Präsentation.
Außerdem glaube ich nur den "selbst" gewogenen Gewichten von Serienteilen und schon gar keinen Herstellerangaben von Prototypen.
Meister Holly macht das schon richtig, warten bis die ersten Teile da sind und dann wiegen.


----------



## mtbmarcus (14. September 2008)

Es hat einen ersten Test in der Mountainbike-Magazin gegeben.
Der Rahmen mit Dämpfer ist wohl wirklich relativ leicht. Die Gaben aber wohl doch nicht.


----------



## fritzbox (14. September 2008)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Es hat einen ersten Test in der Mountainbike-Magazin gegeben.
> *Der Rahmen mit Dämpfer ist wohl wirklich relativ leicht*. Die Gaben aber wohl doch nicht.



Na ja so richtig leicht ist das nicht in Größe M 
Aber gegenüber dem alten Modell ist es doch schon etwas


----------



## randi (14. September 2008)

Wenn ich das Epic jetzt mit dem Scott Spark vergleiche haben die Specialized Jungs Ihre Aufgaben beim Gewicht machen nicht ordentlich gemacht . Und die 2009er Magura Durin ist mit 1.380g auch leichter. OK Hirn wiegt halt etwas


----------



## fritzbox (14. September 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Epic jetzt mit dem Scott Spark vergleiche haben die Specialized Jungs Ihre Aufgaben beim Gewicht machen nicht ordentlich gemacht . Und die 2009er Magura Durin ist mit 1.380g auch leichter. OK Hirn wiegt halt etwas



Die Specis waren noch nie die Leichtbauknaller dafür machen sie auf Haltbar


----------



## mtbmarcus (14. September 2008)

Vom Gewicht her würde ich mich glaube ich sowieso nicht verbessern. Da ich ja bei meinem aktuellen Epic die Storck PowerArms mit einem xx-light Isis-Lager fahre was zusammen mit Kettenblättern nur 580gr. wiegt und dann die Spezi-Kurbel nehmen müßte die ja komplett auf ich denke mal 700gr. kommt relativiert sich das Ganze wieder.
Aber irgendwann brauch ich mal was neues


----------



## Dirkinho (14. September 2008)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Es hat einen ersten Test in der Mountainbike-Magazin gegeben.
> Der Rahmen mit Dämpfer ist wohl wirklich relativ leicht. Die Gaben aber wohl doch nicht.



Der Rahmen ist doch nur rund 200 g leichter geworden, oder? Jauptsache hält!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (14. September 2008)

hier steht Gewicht incl. Dämpfer, wenn die Angaben der MTBike stimmen, dann ist der Rahmen gar nicht leichter geworden, sondern nur der Dämpfer.
Warten wir bis das erste Foto auf der Waage Gewissheit gibt.


----------



## x-rossi (14. September 2008)

shaice! doch mehr trainieren, oder was?


----------



## randi (15. September 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Die Specis waren noch nie die Leichtbauknaller dafür machen sie auf Haltbar


Die Scott`s halten auch


----------



## Wayne70 (15. September 2008)

Gibt es ein voraussichtliches Datum ab wann die Auslieferung des S-Works Epic 09 Rahmen Kits erfolgt?

Wayne


----------



## mtbmarcus (15. September 2008)

Ende Oktober sollen die ersten kommen. 
Allerdings ist die Kurbel bei den 3799.- wirklich noch nicht dabei
Was mach ich nur
Werde mir das ganze mal anschauen und nachwiegen wenn es bei meinem Händler angekommen ist. Danach wird entschieden.


----------



## randi (16. September 2008)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Ende Oktober sollen die ersten kommen.
> Allerdings ist die Kurbel bei den â¬3799.- wirklich noch nicht dabei
> Was mach ich nur
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (16. September 2008)

randi schrieb:


> mtbmarcus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ende Oktober sollen die ersten kommen.
> ...


----------



## randi (17. September 2008)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> randi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Leider passen übehaupt keine Isis-Lager mehr. Da gibt es keinen Adapter. Die aktuellen Shimano und Shimanoähnlichen Kurbeln passen aber. Allerdings auch nur mit Adapter. Dieser wird sogar mitgeliefert. Werde also erst einmal in den Rahmen investieren und eine günstigere Kurbel einbauen. Wenn es dann für die neuen PowerArms mit Achse reicht werde ich nachlegen.
> ...


----------



## mtbmarcus (17. September 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Moin, finde es ja optisch nicht schlecht...doch der Umwerfer gibt mir zu denken..da kann ich ja nur das modell verbauen..und der liegt ja voll im Dreckbeschuss...



Auf den Bildern siehst Du den Adapter. Da paßt keine normales Lager mehr.


----------



## randi (17. September 2008)

Hallo Marcus,

ok jetzt schnackel auch ich dass 
nix paßt mehr  die verdienen an uns


----------



## fritzbox (17. September 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus,
> 
> ok jetzt schnackel auch ich dass
> nix paßt mehr  die verdienen an uns



Man könnte es auch Abzocke nennen


----------



## mtbmarcus (17. September 2008)

Verschiedene Speci-Händler haben wohl auch schon ihre Bedenken anklingen lassen. Juckt aber wohl niemanden. Es gibt eben genug Verrückte die trotzdem kaufen. Das System ist ja komplett schon sehr gut aber man ist einfach zu eingeschränkt und sie lassen es sich eben auch gut bezahlen. 
Wie gesagt. Erst wird alles gewogen und danach entschieden.


----------



## Fullyrocker (8. Oktober 2008)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Verschiedene Speci-Händler haben wohl auch schon ihre Bedenken anklingen lassen. Juckt aber wohl niemanden. Es gibt eben genug Verrückte die trotzdem kaufen. Das System ist ja komplett schon sehr gut aber man ist einfach zu eingeschränkt und sie lassen es sich eben auch gut bezahlen.
> Wie gesagt. Erst wird alles gewogen und danach entschieden.



Gelten diese Einschränkungen bzgl. Tretlager auch für die Alumodelle? Z.B. haben die ja auch das Standardmaß für den Gabelschaft. 
Heißt das, dass dann nur noch die neue Specialized Kurbel ohne Adapter in das Epic passt? Gibt es Infos was die Speci Kurbel einzeln kosten soll.

Ich spekuliere auf ein 2009er Comp black in XL und hoffe das ich mit späterem Kompletttuning auf unter 10,5 kg komme. Zuerst dachte ich es könnten auch unter 10kg drin sein - aber wenn schon das S-Works in M nur ganz knapp unter 10kg wiegt sehe ich da schwarz. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## 007ike (8. Oktober 2008)

Nach allem was hier gelesen, anderswo gehört und auf der Eurobike gesehen habe, ist das Epic für mich passé!
Zu schwer, zu speziell, im Prinzip zu teuer und die Folgekosten zu hoch (Wartung Gabel und Dämpfer), achja und die Gabel und Dämpfer wohl zu anfällig.
Ich lass euch jetzt mal ein Jahr damit fahren und hör mir die Erfahrungen an. Dann schau ich mir die Änderungen nächstes Jahr an und dann sehen wir mal weiter.
Dafür ist mir mein altes Epic einfach noch viel zu gut! Wird das jetzt erst noch etwas optimiert auf 10,7kg!


----------



## x-rossi (8. Oktober 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> ... achja und die Gabel und Dämpfer wohl zu anfällig. Ich lass euch jetzt mal ein Jahr damit fahren und hör mir die Erfahrungen an. Dann schau ich mir die Änderungen nächstes Jahr an und dann sehen wir mal weiter.


das ist wohl die weiseste entscheidung bei einer neukonstruktion. kinderkrankheiten sind die regel.

ich bin auch auf die kommenden erfahrungsberichte gespannt.

p.s. ehrlich gesagt, finde ich die decals für 2009 auch nicht gut. könnten für meinen geschmack aggressiver und technischer gezeichnet sein und würden so zum weichen rahmendesign - den ich allerdings ok finde mittlerweile - einen guten kontrast darstellen. vor allem die gabelfarben und decals sind total öde.


----------



## randi (12. November 2008)

So die ersten 09er Epic`s stehen beim Händler. Was mir aufggefallen ist das Brain ist ganz anders geworden, es federt so wie ein Rad ohne Brain. Die Federung läßt sich vom Körpergewicht einfedern, es Bedarf keinen Schlag von unten!
Habe mich aber nicht so dafür interessiert weil ich wieder auf ein hardtail umgestiegen bin.
Aber kuckt es Euch beim Händler mal an und probiert die Federung aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (12. November 2008)

randi schrieb:


> So die ersten 09er Epic`s stehen beim Händler. Was mir aufggefallen ist das Brain ist ganz anders geworden, es federt so wie ein Rad ohne Brain. Die Federung läßt sich vom Körpergewicht einfedern, es Bedarf keinen Schlag von unten!
> Habe mich aber nicht so dafür interessiert weil ich wieder auf ein hardtail umgestiegen bin.
> Aber kuckt es Euch beim Händler mal an und probiert die Federung aus.



Glaube nicht, daß Speci diesen Fehler begehen würde, war auch in den Tests nichts von erwähnt (und das wäre mit Sicherheit ausgeschlachtet worden). Hast Du den Dämpfer auf Dein Gewicht einstellen lassen, bevor Du es getestet hast?


----------



## Danimal (13. November 2008)

Glaube ich auch nicht, das wäre schwachsinnig. Der Dämpfer war vermutlich offen und mit zu wenig Luft betankt.

Cheers,
D


----------



## maystefa (13. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin vor Kurzem für eine halbe Stunde das neue Epic Expert in L Aluversion gefahren, und kann zu den letzten Posts vielleicht etwas Sinnvolles beitragen.

Anmerkung:  
Ich fahre seit drei Jahren ein Epic Comp 2006 mit "altem" Fox-Dämpfer und Brain-Fade, kenne aber auch das Epic mit AFR-Brain vom Epic Marathon Carbon 2008 sehr gut. Ich bin sicherlich ein Sympathisant der Marke, habe mir aber immer eine Skepsis gegenüber dem Zwang zur Innovation bewahrt 

Folgende Dinge fielen mir bei der Testfahrt auf:

1. Ich habe mir den Dämpfer exakt vom Händler einstellen lassen. Bei der Einstellung des Sags musste ich bis zu 15 Sekunden auf dem Rad sitzen, bis sich der Dämpfer nicht mehr zusammenzog und den endgültigen Sag erreicht hat. 

2. Sogar mit offenem Brain fuhr sich das Rad WESENTLICH ruhiger / wippfreier bergauf wie der von mir gefahrene und zum Wippen neigende AFR-Dämpfer es gemacht hat: Ich habe trotz starkem / provoziertem Wiegetritt nicht mehr wie ein minimales Einfedern am Dämpfer hinbekommen (ungefähr 1,5cm abgelesen am Gummiring des Dämpfers, d.h. etwa 1cm Sag + etwa 0,5cm Wippen)

3. Selbst mit fast komplett geschlossenem Brain fiel mir beim Überfahren eines Hindernisses der sofortige und sanfte Übergang zu einer aktiven Federung auf (Im Gegensatz zum nötigen "Initialschlag" beim ebenfalls fast komplett geschlossenem Fox Brain Fade).

4. Das Rad machte vor allem im Steuerkopf einen sehr steifen Eindruck. Da ich bei meinem Epic 2006 zusehends vom Lenkerflattern begleitet werde, war ich aber auch leicht zu beeindrucken  Zumindest versprechen aber die großen Rohrdurchmesser auch in der Aluversion dahingehend Besserung.

5. Wiegen konnte ich das Rad leider nicht.

Somit das kurze Fazit meiner sicher nicht repräsentativen Probefahrt: Als Kenner von Fox- und AFR-Dämpfer hatte ich das Gefühl, mit dem Mini-Brain einen sehr guten Mittelweg zwischen den Eigenschaften der beiden bisherigen Dämpfern gefahren zu sein: wippfrei bergauf und gleichzeitig sensibel genug schon bei kleineresn Hindernissen. 

Gruß!


----------



## Dirkinho (13. November 2008)

maystefa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin vor Kurzem für eine halbe Stunde das neue Epic Expert in L Aluversion gefahren, und kann zu den letzten Posts vielleicht etwas Sinnvolles beitragen.
> 
> ...



Moin,

danke für Deine interessante Zusammenfassung. Wippfrei sollte der AFR aber auch sein, es sei denn, er ist defekt, wie bei sovielen (auch ich habe den 3.!). Ist der AFR in Ordnung, wippt bei korrekter Einstellung nix.

Das mit dem Lenkerflattern hatte ich bei meinem 2006er Alu auch extrem, hat sich beim 08er Carbon jetzt erledigt. Denke auch, daß die 09er noch steifer im Lenkkopfbereich sind!

Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## x-rossi (13. November 2008)

maystefa schrieb:


> Folgende Dinge fielen mir bei der Testfahrt auf:
> 
> 1. Ich habe mir den Dämpfer exakt vom Händler einstellen lassen. Bei der Einstellung des Sags musste ich bis zu 15 Sekunden auf dem Rad sitzen, bis sich der Dämpfer nicht mehr zusammenzog und den endgültigen Sag erreicht hat.



das ist aber schon immer so gewesen ^^


----------



## zauberer# (15. November 2008)

maystefa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin vor Kurzem für eine halbe Stunde das neue Epic Expert in L Aluversion gefahren, .......Gruß!



fahre das Epic '09 Alu jetzt seit 8 Tagen und kann deine Aussagen zum Mini-Brain bestätigen.
Funktioniert im Neuzustand ausgezeichnet wie von dir beschrieben.
1x richtig einstellen und beim Fahren vergessen

Langzeitfunktion/-haltbarkeit warten wir mal ab.


----------



## 007ike (15. November 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> fahre das Epic '09 Alu jetzt seit 8 Tagen und kann deine Aussagen zum Mini-Brain bestätigen.
> Funktioniert im Neuzustand ausgezeichnet wie von dir beschrieben.
> 1x richtig einstellen und beim Fahren vergessen
> 
> Langzeitfunktion/-haltbarkeit warten wir mal ab.



dann zeig uns mal ein Foto von deinem Gerä!


----------



## Dirkinho (15. November 2008)

Glückwunsch, ein Foto fände ich auch toll. Mal ne Frage an die 08er Epic Fahrer. Wievile Klicks liegen bei euch zwischen soft und firm am Brain? Meiner ist vermt. wie defekt Habe 7!


----------



## randi (15. November 2008)

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt, 
dass mit den ca. 15 sec bis sich der SAG einstellt muß man wissen., habe das Teil im Stand halt ordentlich gedrück ;-))) War ich von meinem 2004er Epic halt nicht gewohnt.
Lenkerflattern im 04er hatte ich auch, gehört bei den Steuerrohren der Vergangenheit an.



Dirkinho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Das mit dem Lenkerflattern hatte ich bei meinem 2006er Alu auch extrem, hat sich beim 08er Carbon jetzt erledigt. Denke auch, daß die 09er noch steifer im Lenkkopfbereich sind!
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer# (16. November 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> dann zeig uns mal ein Foto von deinem Gerä!


----------



## 007ike (16. November 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


>



schön!


----------



## maystefa (17. November 2008)

sehr schönes Rad! Viel Spass damit!

Frage: Sieht nach Rahmengröße L aus (bräuchte ich auch): Passt eine Trinkflasche mit 1Liter Volumen in den Rahmen bzw unter den Dämpfer?


----------



## zauberer# (17. November 2008)

ist Rahmengröße M
die 1 Liter Flasche passt


----------



## roeroe (18. November 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


>



hallo zauberer
kannst du ein paar Angaben machen bezgl. Komponenten und resultierendem Endgewicht. Würde mich und wahrscheinlich auch noch ein paar andere enorm interessieren.
Gruss
Rörö


----------



## mtbmarcus (18. November 2008)

Geht mir auch so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (19. November 2008)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so!



Warum verkaufst Du denn Deinen schönen Rahmen?


----------



## mtbmarcus (19. November 2008)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Warum verkaufst Du denn Deinen schönen Rahmen?




Das frag ich mich auch Aber irgendwann muß mal was neues her. Und jetzt bekomme ich noch etwas dafür.


----------



## Dirkinho (19. November 2008)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Das frag ich mich auch Aber irgendwann muß mal was neues her. Und jetzt bekomme ich noch etwas dafür.


was gibt es denn neues?


----------



## zauberer# (19. November 2008)

roeroe schrieb:


> kannst du ein paar Angaben machen bezgl. Komponenten und resultierendem Endgewicht. ....Gruss
> Rörö



so 10,50kg
also schwer


----------



## mtbmarcus (19. November 2008)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> was gibt es denn neues?



Neues Epic


----------



## Merlwin (21. November 2008)

Moin, ich war jetzt bei meinem Dealer, der das marthon 09 mit no name pedallen montiert schon vorort hatte.
zufällig hatte ich meine waage dabei, die leider bei 11,2 kg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 stehen blieb!
aber genügend tuning potenzial hat um locker unter 10 zu kommen.
das s-works soll noch leichter sein, da andere karbonfasern verwendet werden.


----------



## Hendrik hds1976 (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

habe mal ne Frage zur Rahmengröße.
Bin 189cm (Schrittlänge ca 91cm). Welche Größe würdet ihr mir raten.
L oder XL. Steht auf der Homepage so gerade mitte. Was habt ihr da für Erfahrung gemacht? Ist XL auf die Dauer zu gestreckt?


----------



## x-rossi (1. Dezember 2008)

welche größe hat denn dein aktuelles epic?


----------



## Danimal (1. Dezember 2008)

Hendrik hds1976 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe mal ne Frage zur Rahmengröße.
> Bin 189cm (Schrittlänge ca 91cm). Welche Größe würdet ihr mir raten.
> L oder XL. Steht auf der Homepage so gerade mitte. Was habt ihr da für Erfahrung gemacht? Ist XL auf die Dauer zu gestreckt?


Ich bin auch 189cm lang, habe allerdings etwas längere Beine. Ich fahre ein L und würde das auch wieder kaufen...

Cheers,
D


----------



## Hendrik hds1976 (1. Dezember 2008)

Aktuelle Größe ist XL. Aber ich habe schon eine gerade Sattelstütze montiert damit ich weiter nach vorn komme. Ich glaube das Oberrohr ist bei dem neuen noch länger geworden. Die Sattelstütze könnte ich beim L denke ich weit genug rausziehen (sind nur 5 cm Unterschied zum XL), aber das Steuerrohr beim neuen Epic XL ist wohl 182mm anstatt wie bei meinem 150mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buchen74722 (1. März 2009)

Hallo,

war schon fast dran mir das Epic Comp (plus XT Umbau) zu bestellen....bin aber seit ich die Infos über die AFR Brain Dämpfer gelesen habe sehr unsicher geworden.

Viele schreiben über ständige Probleme und haben teilweise schon den 3-4ten Dämpfer eingebaut. Trotz des tollen Service den die von "S" bieten ist dies doch eine recht unbefriedigende Qualität dieses Dämpfers.

Kann jemand sagen, ob dies bei dem neuen Mini Brain der ja ab 2009 eingebaut ist verbessert wurde (Langzeiterfahrungen wird es ja noch keine geben)

Oder ratet Ihr einem, der eigentlich nur biken und nicht ständig reklamieren will von einem Epic ab ?


----------



## Buchen74722 (20. März 2009)

Hallo,
kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum beim Epic Expert Carbonbremshebel laut Website und Katalog 2009 verbaut sind und warum exakt diese Bremshebel auch beim Epic Comp beschrieben werden.  Bei beiden Bikes die bei meinem Händler stehen sind ganz normale Aluhebel verbaut (Farbe etwas in Bronzeton)
Hat da der Händler etwas anderes verbaut   oder verspricht Specialized etwas und verbaut es dann nicht ?
Grüße aus dem Odenwald


----------



## Danimal (20. März 2009)

Buchen74722 schrieb:


> Oder ratet Ihr einem, der eigentlich nur biken und nicht ständig reklamieren will von einem Epic ab ?



Du hast 5 Jahre Garantie auf die Dämpfer, was ja schonmal ganz nett ist. Die AFR-Probleme scheinen jetzt tatsächlich endlich behoben zu sein, jedenfalls funktioniert mein letzter jetzt schon länger genau so, wie er soll. Ich würde Dir daher nicht abraten.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Fullyrocker (11. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich eine Aufstellung der Gewichte der Serienepics? Wäre super wenn da jemand was hat.

Danke!
Fullyrocker


----------



## BartSi (11. Mai 2009)

Buchen74722 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war schon fast dran mir das Epic Comp (plus XT Umbau) zu bestellen....bin aber seit ich die Infos über die AFR Brain Dämpfer gelesen habe sehr unsicher geworden.
> 
> ...


Und hast Du das epic comp bestellt? Wenn nicht, dann noch diese Info für Dich:
Meins, epic s-works carbon, neu Ende 2008 erhalten, seither drei Dämpfer defekt. Immer wieder die "Plattform". Konnte den Regler am Brain nicht mehr oder nur noch ganz gering verdrehen und den Hinterbau konnte ich dann ohne spürbaren Widerstand, trotz verschlossener Plattform ca. 2-3 cm in den Dämpfer drücken. Fahren war dadurch nur noch nur noch sehr eingeschränkt möglich!


Buchen74722 schrieb:


> Oder ratet Ihr einem, der eigentlich nur biken und nicht ständig reklamieren will von einem Epic ab ?


Wenn der Dämpfer nicht defekt ist, dann läuft das s-works Klasse, aber die vielen Ausfälle sind sehr nervig! Aber letzlich gehen ja auch genug Federgabeln kaputt und nur wenige fahren noch ohne!
Deshalb: Zweitbike!


----------



## Buchen74722 (21. August 2009)

BartSi schrieb:


> Und hast Du das epic comp bestellt? Wenn nicht, dann noch diese Info für Dich:
> 
> ------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## x-rossi (21. August 2009)

BartSi ist nicht mehr angemeldet.


----------

